# La verità



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2011)

*La verità*

Voi traditori pentiti, quando avete capito di avere sbagliato, e di amare il partner avete raccontato al vostro partner tutta la verità?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Voi traditori pentiti, quando avete capito di avere sbagliato, e di amare il partner avete raccontato al vostro partner tutta la verità?


Non so se posso definirmi pentita, so di aver sbagliato nei confronti di mio marito. No non gli ho detto nulla e non lo farò mai.


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

lui ha cercato di dirmi tutta la verità ... 
ho letto, ho ascoltato, ho chiesto ...

ma ti dirò ... non serve tanto sapere cosa c'era dall'altra parte ... 
dipende tutto da cosa c'è dalla vostra parte ... 

sienne


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non lo farò mai.
Tra l'altro sarebbe solo uno scaricarmi la coscienza e fargli del male inutilmente.


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Lostris,

non necessariamente ...

certo fa un male cane leggere/sentire certe cose ... 

e sicuramente lui si è alleggerito la coscienza ...

ma a me è servito per capire che non importa tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se posso definirmi pentita, so di aver sbagliato nei confronti di mio marito. No non gli ho detto nulla e non lo farò mai.


Se posso domandartelo, come mai non credi di poterti definire pentita? 
Come mai non gli dici nulla?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lui ha cercato di dirmi tutta la verità ...
> ho letto, ho ascoltato, ho chiesto ...
> ...


Puoi spiegarti meglio per piacere ?


----------



## Andy (18 Ottobre 2011)

Qualcosa va detta, per forza. Dove lavora, dove abita (intanto gli faccio visita ), se ha la possibilità di rivederlo... altrimenti che razza di confessione è...

Bisogna far capire almeno al tradito l'ambito delle cose, e se lui può stare tranquillo che l'altro... sia morto...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non lo farò mai.
> Tra l'altro sarebbe solo uno scaricarmi la coscienza e fargli del male inutilmente.


Per caso non lo farai mai perchè sei qua dentro ed hai letto delle cose che ti hanno fatto decidere di non dire nulla ?
Permettimi di ipotizzare una cosa, parlandogli mica ti scarichi la coscienza.


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Claudio

può sembrare una contraddizione, ma non lo è ...


lui mi ha fatto subito partecipe dell'ampiezza e della profondità della storia ... 

ma allo stesso momento - ponendomela così nuda come era - gli ha tolto tutta l'importanza ... 

infatti, qualsiasi cosa si sono detti o hanno provato non era abbastanza forte ...

e non centrava nulla con ciò che univa me e lui ... 

i nostri problemi non centravano nulla con quella storia ... 


sienne


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lostris,
> 
> non necessariamente ...
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne ...
Quindi hai provato un male cane per arrivare a concludere che si è trattato di una cosa di poca importanza??
Se gli dicessi che l'ho tradito potrebbe fare il tuo percorso, perdonarmi e rifondare il nostro rapporto. Oppure potrebbe non farcela, non comprendere che per me è stata una parentesi dandogli troppa importanza, e così entrambi perderemmo l'opportunità di un futuro insieme (bellissimo? mi auguro  )
Io non l'ho archiviata come se nulla fosse successo.. Sto cercando di migliorare il rapporto, parlando con lui di più e esternandogli le mie esigenze, mettendo comunque tanto in discussione.


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne ...
> Quindi hai provato un male cane per arrivare a concludere che si è trattato di una cosa di poca importanza??
> Se gli dicessi che l'ho tradito potrebbe fare il tuo percorso, perdonarmi e rifondare il nostro rapporto. Oppure potrebbe non farcela, non comprendere che per me è stata una parentesi dandogli troppa importanza, e così entrambi perderemmo l'opportunità di un futuro insieme (bellissimo? mi auguro  )
> Io non l'ho archiviata come se nulla fosse successo.. Sto cercando di migliorare il rapporto, parlando con lui di più e esternandogli le mie esigenze, mettendo comunque tanto in discussione.


Ciao,

l'importanza gliela ha tolta lui ... facendomi partecipe ... 

è conoscendolo ... so, che quello è stato un suo modo di dirmi ... 

non è niente in confronto a quello che ho con te ... 

una sola cosa io ho voluto sapere ... se lei sapeva una determinata cosa ... 

e lui mi ha risposto ... NO ...

e da lì ho capito tante cose ...

sienne


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Per caso non lo farai mai perchè sei qua dentro ed hai letto delle cose che ti hanno fatto decidere di non dire nulla ?
> Permettimi di ipotizzare una cosa, parlandogli mica ti scarichi la coscienza.


No, non è per quello. Quando sono entrata qui, la storia non era ancora chiusa con il mio amante.. ero un pò confusa.
E' una cosa molto recente, quindi sto ancora cercando di capire tante cose.. ma il fatto di parlargliene o meno non è mai stato in discussione. 

Nel momento in cui capisci che hai fatto una cazzata, e che quello che hai fatto conta relativamente, per me non ha senso comunicarlo.
Fargli realizzare che sono stata una stupida? Una debole? Farlo dubitare di me? Del nostro amore? Di sè stesso? 
Se fossi confusa su quello che voglio.. mah, non so, forse lo direi.. ma quando a tutte queste domande dentro te trovi una risposta sicura, allora ti carichi in spalla il peso di avergli mancato di rispetto e di lealtà e vai avanti mettendoci l'anima nella vostra storia.

Ragiono così, perchè io per una cazzata non vorrei mai saperlo... mai. La verità è che non credo avrei la forza di affrontare lui, me stessa e il nostro rapporto alla luce di un suo tradimento. Ma ammiro molto chi ci riesce.


----------



## Andy (18 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> No, non è per quello. Quando sono entrata qui, la storia non era ancora chiusa con il mio amante.. ero un pò confusa.
> E' una cosa molto recente, quindi sto ancora cercando di capire tante cose.. ma il fatto di parlargliene o meno non è mai stato in discussione.
> 
> Nel momento in cui capisci che hai fatto una cazzata, e che quello che hai fatto conta relativamente, per me non ha senso comunicarlo.
> ...


Sai, io ti parlo per cosa provo quando sono stato tradito.

Per me non è una questione di cazzata o meno. Non ritengo che chi faccia una cazzata faccia meno male di chi si innamori di un'altra persona. Perchè soffri lo stesso, alla stessa misura. 
Conta il fatto che lei ti ha tradito. Così come per molte altre persone.

Pensarci su, avere il tempo per riflettere... sì ma su cosa? Sull'amore? Spesso si tratta solo di riflettere su lla contingenza, sull'interesse di proseguire la cosa. Magari poi si riscopre l'altra persona, e si è deciso che è stato giusto ad aver perdonato.

Ma la cazzata... dipende molto dalla tua compagna. Se quello che lei ieri era tanto per te, non perchè dipendevi dalla sua vita, ma perchè in lei vedevi dei valori in cui tu credevi tanto e condividevi, la cazzata diventa grave comunque. Perchè il mondo ti cade addosso, e tu stai lì a chiederti (questa volta davvero): ma lei chi è davvero?


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

è molto difficile dire, cosa sia meglio ...

io ho scoperto ... perciò era doveroso ... 

ma una cosa è sicura come l'AMEN nella chiesa ...

MAI più io percorrerò un tragitto del genere ... 

a volte si affronte anche per ingenuità ... 

sienne


----------



## Andy (18 Ottobre 2011)

E poi diciamocelo: una cazzata, per definizione, è una cosa che si dice e di cui si ride insieme: sì, hai fatto una cazzata...

Ma se questa cosa è una cazzata e non lo si dice... è perchè si temono le conseguenze: indi, non è una cazzata...


----------



## MK (18 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Voi traditori pentiti, quando avete capito di avere sbagliato, e di amare il partner avete raccontato al vostro partner tutta la verità?


Cosa intendi per tutta la verità? Quante volte? Cosa è successo? Chi ha iniziato e cosa? Secondo me la verità, tutta la verità, non la si racconta mai. Da tradita posso raccontarti che ho voluto solo sapere se era finita. E ho promesso che non avrei perdonato una seconda volta. Infatti la seconda volta non ho perdonato (ma lui non era pentito, anzi...).


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per tutta la verità? Quante volte? Cosa è successo? Chi ha iniziato e cosa? Secondo me la verità, tutta la verità, non la si racconta mai. Da tradita posso raccontarti che ho voluto solo sapere se era finita. *E ho promesso che non avrei perdonato una seconda volta. Infatti la seconda volta non ho perdonato (ma lui non era pentito, anzi...)*.


Idem con patate!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> No, non è per quello. Quando sono entrata qui, la storia non era ancora chiusa con il mio amante.. ero un pò confusa.
> E' una cosa molto recente, quindi sto ancora cercando di capire tante cose.. ma il fatto di parlargliene o meno non è mai stato in discussione.
> 
> Nel momento in cui capisci che hai fatto una cazzata, e che quello che hai fatto conta relativamente, per me non ha senso comunicarlo.
> ...



Si capisco.
Francamente credo davvero di capirti, ma siamo sicuri che tu abbia la capacità di sopportare il tuo peso da sola? e siamo sicuri che sia giusto non parlarne visto che il percorso tra due persone dovrebbe essere basato sulla sincerità?
Di solito in un rapporto c'è dialogo e quando qualcosa non va, vai dalla persona che ami per discuterne.
Voglio metterti una pulce in testa perdonami, non sarebbe meglio che lui sapesse, e che accettasse il tutto, e con te parlasse del tutto per andare avanti costruendo una vita fatta di esperienza comune? di colpe comuni? di sbagli comuni?
E se non accetta... bhe .....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per tutta la verità? Quante volte? Cosa è successo? Chi ha iniziato e cosa? Secondo me la verità, tutta la verità, non la si racconta mai. Da tradita posso raccontarti che ho voluto solo sapere se era finita. E ho promesso che non avrei perdonato una seconda volta. Infatti la seconda volta non ho perdonato (ma lui non era pentito, anzi...).


Per tutta la verità non intendo quante volte, se è piaciuto etc. 
Intendo la verità, il perchè, come è successo, perchè è successo, le responsabilità che ha avuto il tradito e via dicendo, si comunque per verità intendo anche la durata del tradimento, ed in base a questo nascono chiaramente altre domande.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, io ti parlo per cosa provo quando sono stato tradito.
> 
> Per me non è una questione di cazzata o meno. Non ritengo che chi faccia una cazzata faccia meno male di chi si innamori di un'altra persona. Perchè soffri lo stesso, alla stessa misura.
> Conta il fatto che lei ti ha tradito. Così come per molte altre persone.
> ...


Le cazzate possiamo farle tutti, ma credo che bisogna capire che l'amore non è idealizzare, ma è ricavare quel benessere che ti da la monotonia di vedere un film assieme, di lavare dei piatti assieme, ed avere la capacità di giocare su tutto ciò, rendendo la cosa divertente.. stuzzicante se vuoi...
Forse lostris ora si gode anche quella cosa chiamata monotonia ?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se posso domandartelo, come mai non credi di poterti definire pentita?
> Come mai non gli dici nulla?


Perchè so che se tornassi indietro, e mi ritrovassi nello stato d'animo in cui ero e rincontrassi lui, non mi tirerei indietro.
La mia storia è finita un anno e mezzo fa non credo abbia senso dirglelo ora.
Il motivo principale è che oltre a far soffrire lui causerei casini anche all'altro visto che mio marito lo conosce, capita che si vedano ancora adesso  e conosce la sua famiglia.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè so che se tornassi indietro, e *mi ritrovassi nello stato d'animo* in cui ero e rincontrassi lui, non mi tirerei indietro.
> La mia storia è finita un anno e mezzo fa non credo abbia senso dirglelo ora.
> Il motivo principale è che oltre a far soffrire lui causerei casini anche all'altro visto che mio marito lo conosce, capita che si vedano ancora adesso  e conosce la sua famiglia.



In che stato stavi? ... racconta.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2011)

Penso che se il tradito ha bisogno di sapere, l'altro sia tenuto a dirgli tutto quello che vuole.
Nella mente del tradito si agitano dubbi di ogni tipo e l'unico modo per dissiparli un po' è proprio il dialogo, la conoscenza. 
Se c'è ancora amore chi ha sbagliato deve mettersi a disposizione dell'altro per recuperare il rapporto e vuotare il sacco.
Se ha fortuna, si risparmierà i particolari, se gli vengono richiesti, ahimé deve dire anche quelli. E qui son dolori...


----------



## Lostris (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, io ti parlo per cosa provo quando sono stato tradito.
> 
> Per me non è una questione di cazzata o meno. *Non ritengo che chi faccia una cazzata faccia meno male di chi si innamori di un'altra persona. Perchè soffri lo stesso, alla stessa misura. *Conta il fatto che lei ti ha tradito. Così come per molte altre persone.
> ....
> Ma la cazzata... dipende molto dalla tua compagna. Se quello che lei ieri era tanto per te, non perchè dipendevi dalla sua vita, ma perchè in lei vedevi dei valori in cui tu credevi tanto e condividevi, la cazzata diventa grave comunque. Perchè il mondo ti cade addosso, e tu stai lì a chiederti (questa volta davvero): *ma lei chi è davvero?*


Io non credo che soffrirei allo stesso modo. Nulla da togliere alla tue asperienza, ci mancherebbe, ma non pensi che in parte sia soggettivo?
Se lui mi dicesse 'ho fatto una cazzata, mi sono ubriacato una sera e ho scopato con una', non devo fare grandi sforzi di immaginazione per pensare che la mia reazione sarebbe diversa rispetto al caso in cui mi dicesse 'credo di essermi innamorato di un'altra anche se non c'è stato ancora niente, sono confuso, ti amo ma... '
Il dolore ci sarebbe in entrambi i casi, ma uno è un ceffone, l'altro una pugnalata.. e sempre di tradimento si tratta.

E sulla seconda parte... lo capisco. E questa in effetti è una situazione nuova per me, perchè fino ad ora non gli avevo mai nascosto miei difetti o debolezze, anche se vorresti che la persona che ami ti veda come "il meglio". E dopo tanti anni eravamo abbastanza nudi, l'uno di fronte all'altro... e ora nascondo qualcosa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che se il tradito ha bisogno di sapere, l'altro sia tenuto a dirgli tutto quello che vuole.
> Nella mente del tradito si agitano dubbi di ogni tipo e l'unico modo per dissiparli un po' è proprio il dialogo, la conoscenza.
> Se c'è ancora amore chi ha sbagliato deve mettersi a disposizione dell'altro per recuperare il rapporto e vuotare il sacco.
> Se ha fortuna, si risparmierà i particolari, se gli vengono richiesti, ahimé deve dire anche quelli. E qui son dolori...


Qui però si parla di un tradito non scoperto.....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In che stato stavi? ... racconta.


Brevemente: poco apprezzata, stanca della vita che stavo facendo. Ho messo sempre tutti davanti a me, mi azzeravo purchè le persone che avevo vicino stessero bene. Figli, marito, genitori scuoceri amici.... Forse avevo biosogno per una volta di arrivare prima degli altri. Lui è stata una "cosa" solo mia dove smettere di pensare e godermi le sensazioni che sapeva darmi.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brevemente: poco apprezzata, stanca della vita che stavo facendo. Ho messo sempre tutti davanti a me, mi azzeravo purchè le persone che avevo vicino stessero bene. Figli, marito, genitori scuoceri amici.... Forse avevo biosogno per una volta di arrivare prima degli altri. Lui è stata una "cosa" solo mia dove smettere di pensare e godermi le sensazioni che sapeva darmi.


Chiamiamolo un piacevole intervallo, ma con "Figli, marito, genitori scuoceri amici...." come va? ... hai risolto?


----------



## Lostris (19 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> Si capisco.
> Francamente credo davvero di capirti, ma siamo sicuri che tu abbia la capacità di sopportare il tuo peso da sola? e siamo sicuri che sia giusto non parlarne visto che il percorso tra due persone dovrebbe essere basato sulla sincerità?
> Di solito in un rapporto c'è dialogo e quando qualcosa non va, vai dalla persona che ami per discuterne.
> ...


Io non so se sarò in grado di portarne il peso, ma ci provo. Ci sono dei momenti in cui lo guardo e mi sento piccolissima.. una cacchina. 
Non trovo che la sincerità sempre e comunque sia un valore tout court. Preferisco parlare di lealtà (e peggio mi sento), ma credo che per come la intendi tu sia in questo caso un concetto simile.
E quella pulce di cui tu parli mi ballonzola nell'orecchio ogni santissimo giorno. La coppia senz'altro è fatta in parte di esperienze-colpe-sbagli comuni. Ma in questo caso io gli chiederei di accettare e perdonare un'esperienza-colpa-sbaglio che è solo mio. Di sostenere questo peso. Indipendentemente da quella che potrebbe essere la sua scelta.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui però si parla di un tradito non scoperto.....



Hai ragione, devo vedere la cosa dal lato del traditore (ma come faccio?)
Comunque ci provo: chi ce la fa a tenersi un peso simile sulla coscienza, se il tradimento è stata una parentesi che non ha danneggiato il matrimonio e soprattutto sapendo che il compagno/a non potrebbe sopportare una simile confessione per sua forma mentale, allora sarebbe meglio tacere, se ci teniamo al matrimonio ovviamente.
Dopo, sappiamo tutti cosa si scatena.
Io, che so di poter reggere alla verità, ho sempre sostenuto di volerla sapere, perché odio essere presa per il culo, e preferisco una verità schifosa ad un inganno che mi fa vivere bene. 
I matrimoni di facciata non fanno per me, mi fanno orrore.
E ora che anche lui sa come sono io si dovrà comportare di conseguenza, se continuerà a non farlo e io lo scoprirò il matrimonio finirà.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brevemente: poco apprezzata, stanca della vita che stavo facendo. Ho messo sempre tutti davanti a me, mi azzeravo purchè le persone che avevo vicino stessero bene. Figli, marito, genitori scuoceri amici.... Forse avevo biosogno per una volta di arrivare prima degli altri. Lui è stata una "cosa" solo mia dove smettere di pensare e godermi le sensazioni che sapeva darmi.


idem in tutto.E'vero si smette di pensare al resto,sensazione stupenda...quando siamo insieme  ,della fatica di seguire tante cose...


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non so se sarò in grado di portarne il peso, ma ci provo. Ci sono dei momenti in cui lo guardo e mi sento piccolissima.. una cacchina.
> Non trovo che la sincerità sempre e comunque sia un valore tout court. Preferisco parlare di lealtà (e peggio mi sento), ma credo che per come la intendi tu sia in questo caso un concetto simile.
> E quella pulce di cui tu parli mi ballonzola nell'orecchio ogni santissimo giorno. La coppia senz'altro è fatta in parte di esperienze-colpe-sbagli comuni. Ma in questo caso io gli chiederei di accettare e perdonare un'esperienza-colpa-sbaglio che è solo mio. Di sostenere questo peso. Indipendentemente da quella che potrebbe essere la sua scelta.


Capisco il tuo concetto: perché voler fare del male alla persona amata, tanto più che questa è inerme davanti alla cosa, non ci può fare proprio nulla, a parte soffrirne? 
Non è sufficiente che a soffrire sia colui che ha sbagliato? 
E' una questione di coscienza: io dovrei confessare subito tutto per alleggerirmela, ma non è questo un atto di egoismo?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non so se sarò in grado di portarne il peso, ma ci provo. Ci sono dei momenti in cui lo guardo e mi sento piccolissima.. una cacchina.
> Non trovo che la sincerità sempre e comunque sia un valore tout court. Preferisco parlare di lealtà (e peggio mi sento), ma credo che per come la intendi tu sia in questo caso un concetto simile.
> E quella pulce di cui tu parli mi ballonzola nell'orecchio ogni santissimo giorno. La coppia senz'altro è fatta in parte di esperienze-colpe-sbagli comuni. Ma in questo caso io gli chiederei di accettare e perdonare un'esperienza-colpa-sbaglio che è solo mio. Di sostenere questo peso. Indipendentemente da quella che potrebbe essere la sua scelta.


Che dire? mi sono commosso.... Forse sbaglio ad interpretare il tutto, ma mi sembra ( anche se non condivido, perchè avrai capito che preferisco parlare) una prova d'amore davvero esemplare.


----------



## Lostris (19 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo concetto: perché voler fare del male alla persona amata, tanto più che questa è inerme davanti alla cosa, non ci può fare proprio nulla, a parte soffrirne?
> Non è sufficiente che a soffrire sia colui che ha sbagliato?
> E' una questione di coscienza: io dovrei confessare subito tutto per alleggerirmela, ma non è questo un atto di egoismo?


In parte è così. Sai a volte penso che se avessi l'assoluta certezza che lui potesse comprendere al di là di ogni dubbio quello che ha realmente significato per me, e quindi il giusto peso rispetto al nostro amore e alla nostra relazione, allora forse glielo direi.
Ma ci si fraintende anche per molto meno, e su cose anche più tangibili dei sentimenti, e non vorrei perderlo per così poco.
(non sto sminuendo ciò che ho fatto eh, è 'poco' se lo metto in relazione a ciò che è il nostro rapporto).
Quindi dirglielo e non dirglielo secondo me hanno entrambe una componente egoistica...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> idem in tutto.E'vero si smette di pensare al resto,sensazione stupenda...quando siamo insieme  ,della fatica di seguire tante cose...


Ohi ohi ..... Dalla fatica di seguire tante cose...
Vuol dire forse che gli impegni quotidiani turbano la coppia? ( bollette, figli, suoceri........... e che magari ci si scorda di dire a chi si ama sei bellissima, oppure riposati ci penso io a fare questa cosa.) Quindi se si parlasse prima del tradimento di ciò che non va sarebbe meglio no? E se si parlasse dopo aver tradito per far capire a chi è stato tradito che parte della colpa è anche sua è meglio oppure no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Io sono una traditrice pentita, non sono stata scoperta, non ho raccontato niente e nemmeno lo farò


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Tradire per riconquistare apprezzamenti verso se stessi ... cose dell'altro mondo ... cosa insegnerete ai vostri figli? ... che quando in casa e fuori casa ci sono dei problemi e' meglio farsi l'amante? ... ma non si e' sempre detto che i problemi si risolvono in casa con il consorte in questo caso? :incazzato:

MAH! :incazzato:  MAH! :incazzato:  MAH!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tradire per riconquistare apprezzamenti verso se stessi ... cose dell'altro mondo ... cosa insegnerete ai vostri figli? ... che quando in casa e fuori casa ci sono dei problemi e' meglio farsi l'amante? ... ma non si e' sempre detto che i problemi si risolvono in casa con il consorte in questo caso? :incazzato:
> 
> MAH! :incazzato:  MAH! :incazzato:  MAH!



hai ragione, infatti è sbagliato


ma tant'è........... agli esseri umani capita spesso di sbagliare, alcuni sono più bravi di altri


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> hai ragione, infatti è sbagliato
> 
> 
> ma tant'è........... agli esseri umani capita spesso di sbagliare, alcuni sono più bravi di altri


Quinti' ma come si fa, come si fa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quinti' ma come si fa, come si fa


Marì ma in certi momenti della vita capita di non vedere le cose come sono realmente e ci si confonde....  e si cerca la via che sembra più facile per stare un po' meglio.... che poi magari è la via sbagliata ma non ce ne rendiamo conto, non del tutto.... capita... non a tutti, ma può capitare


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Marì ma in certi momenti della vita capita di non vedere le cose come sono realmente e ci si confonde....  e si cerca la via che sembra più facile per stare un po' meglio.... che poi magari è la via sbagliata ma non ce ne rendiamo conto, non del tutto.... capita... non a tutti,* ma può capitare*



Lo so, lo dico spesso ... pero' 2 anni, 9 mesi, 1 anno e mezzo etc etc echecazzz, ma la coscienza dove cazzo sta


PS e poi ti dicono pure che non sono pentite/i


----------



## Carola (19 Ottobre 2011)

ecco  idem  però sei stat capace di non innamorarti...chapeaux
sono curiosa..come è finita e perchè?
la mia amica va avanti da 3 anni così
una cosa solo loro....




farfalla ha detto:


> Brevemente: poco apprezzata, stanca della vita che stavo facendo. Ho messo sempre tutti davanti a me, mi azzeravo purchè le persone che avevo vicino stessero bene. Figli, marito, genitori scuoceri amici.... Forse avevo biosogno per una volta di arrivare prima degli altri. Lui è stata una "cosa" solo mia dove smettere di pensare e godermi le sensazioni che sapeva darmi.


----------



## Carola (19 Ottobre 2011)

come si fa come si fa lo dicevo anche io 6 mesi fa
e poi....



quintina ha detto:


> Marì ma in certi momenti della vita capita di non vedere le cose come sono realmente e ci si confonde....  e si cerca la via che sembra più facile per stare un po' meglio.... che poi magari è la via sbagliata ma non ce ne rendiamo conto, non del tutto.... capita... non a tutti, ma può capitare


----------



## Fabry (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so, lo dico spesso ... pero' 2 anni, 9 mesi, 1 anno e mezzo etc etc echecazzz, ma la coscienza dove cazzo sta
> 
> 
> PS e poi ti dicono pure che non sono pentite/i



In generale, è dura in primis verso se stessi riconoscere di aver sbagliato, c'è chi non lo accetta....


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

*mi era scappato*



quintina ha detto:


> Io sono una traditrice pentita, non sono stata scoperta, non ho raccontato niente e nemmeno lo farò



Cosa c'entri tu? la tua "stotia" e' diversa ... queste scopano con gli amanti e con i mariti ... hai capito?


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> In generale, è dura in primis verso se stessi riconoscere di aver sbagliato, c'è chi non lo accetta....


... eh se Fabry ... possono prendere per il culo gli altri ma non loro stessi/e :cooldue: detto fra noi.


----------



## Carola (19 Ottobre 2011)

si quello non riuscirei mai credo...credo 




Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa c'entri tu? la tua "stotia" e' diversa ... queste scopano con gli amanti e con i mariti ... hai capito?


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> si quello non riuscirei mai credo...credo


Tuo marito dove sta? ... e' emigrato? ... da quanto tempo?


----------



## Carola (19 Ottobre 2011)

ora stati uniti x 3 settimane
Poi singapore x 2 settimane


Cmq se hai letto la mia storia sono esattamente 34 mesi che non si fa sesso
UOTE=Mari';848503]Tuo marito dove sta? ... e' emigrato? ... da quanto tempo?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ora stati uniti x 3 settimane
> Poi singapore x 2 settimane
> 
> 
> Cmq se hai letto la mia storia sono esattamente 34 mesi che non si fa sesso



E' tanto, pero' non sono mica mesi che vi siete sposati ... molte volte mio marito (in marina) partiva per lunghi periodi, lo so e' dura ma, non mi sono mai sognata di trovarmi l'amante ... mi sono fatta tante docce fredde


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ora stati uniti x 3 settimane
> Poi singapore x 2 settimane
> 
> 
> Cmq se hai letto la mia storia sono esattamente 34 mesi che non si fa sesso


santo cielo, hai sempre più la mia comprensione...34 mesi.... ma una spiegazione dio santo?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiamiamolo un piacevole intervallo, ma con "Figli, marito, genitori scuoceri amici...." come va? ... hai risolto?


Diciamo che penso un pochino più a me e ho smesso di correre a ogni richiesta. Con i figli, sai meglio di me, che non ci si riesce a tirare indietro. Un figlio in piena crisi adolescenziale e in continuo conflitto con il padre non è facile da gestire ma non mi lamento.
Con mio marito c'è qualche segnale di miglioramento e spero.....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ohi ohi ..... Dalla fatica di seguire tante cose...
> Vuol dire forse che gli impegni quotidiani turbano la coppia? ( bollette, figli, suoceri........... e che magari ci si scorda di dire a chi si ama sei bellissima, oppure riposati ci penso io a fare questa cosa.) Quindi se si parlasse prima del tradimento di ciò che non va sarebbe meglio no? E se si parlasse dopo aver tradito per far capire a chi è stato tradito che parte della colpa è anche sua è meglio oppure no?


Prima ne avevo parlato eccome....ma sai com'è è sempre tutto normale dopo tanti anni. Normale per chi? Non per me....
Adesso non ho parlato del tradimento ma ti assicuro che il mio matrimonio sta avendo un bello scossone e non ho dato alcuna colpa a lui, è lui che si è accorto finalmente che ha al fianco una donna diversa e lascio decidere a lui se questa nuova donna può essere sua moglie....Io posso solo fargli capire che quello che voglio è stare con lui...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ora stati uniti x 3 settimane
> Poi singapore x 2 settimane
> 
> 
> Cmq se hai letto la mia storia sono esattamente 34 mesi che non si fa sesso


Rossi quanti anni hanno i vostri figli?


----------



## Carola (19 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> santo cielo, hai sempre più la mia comprensione...34 mesi.... ma una spiegazione dio santo?


Bè   intanto diciamo che è sempre via
Io ero divenatta una iena inkazzusa tutta la sett da sola
Problemi di lavoro casini minacce di licenziamento (è dirigente) continui traslochi …lutti in famiglia
Ma volgio dire anche con tutto questo altre coppie reggono e…


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa c'entri tu? la tua "stotia" e' diversa ... queste scopano con gli amanti e con i mariti ... hai capito?


Come cosa c'entro io? Io sono come Rossi... Tuo marito andava via per mesi e tu non hai mai scopato con nessuno; io dormivo nello stesso letto con mio marito, e un paio di sere prima ero stata "penetrata" (visto che piace questo verbo) da un altro...

Io sono come tutte le altre traditrici di questo forum, ho le stesse colpe

Sono una lurida (ex) traditrice

e non ho nemmeno confessato


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Marì ma in certi momenti della vita capita di non vedere le cose come sono realmente e ci si confonde....  e si cerca la via che sembra più facile per stare un po' meglio.... che poi magari è la via sbagliata ma non ce ne rendiamo conto, non del tutto.... capita... non a tutti, ma può capitare


Sai quintina, forse la strada è sbagliata. Sbagliata perchè lo si fa alle spalle di una persona che ha fiducia in te. Più facile non direi.
Ma per quel che mi riguarda senza quella scelta non sarei quello che sono ora. Quindi non posso defirnirla totalmente sbagliata...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Come cosa c'entro io? Io sono come Rossi... Tuo marito andava via per mesi e tu non hai mai scopato con nessuno; io dormivo nello stesso letto con mio marito, e un paio di sere prima ero stata "penetrata" (visto che piace questo verbo) da un altro...
> 
> Io sono come tutte le altre traditrici di questo forum, ho le stesse colpe
> 
> ...



OK! ... se proprio insisti ... ... ... OK?


----------



## Carola (19 Ottobre 2011)

[Piccoli tra i 5 e i 11 e sono tre

Penso che sto dando troppe info ancora capita qui

QUOTE=Mari';848517]Rossi quanti anni hanno i vostri figli?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Come cosa c'entro io? Io sono come Rossi... Tuo marito andava via per mesi e tu non hai mai scopato con nessuno; io dormivo nello stesso letto con mio marito, e un paio di sere prima ero stata "penetrata" (visto che piace questo verbo) da un altro...
> 
> Io sono come tutte le altre traditrici di questo forum, ho le stesse colpe
> 
> ...


Beh, dai non esageriamo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK! ... se proprio insisti ... ... ... OK?


mari' non dirmelo solo per farmi contenta pero'...

Io ho commesso degli sbagli come tanti altri qui dentro, non voglio essere considerata migliore solo perché ti sono simpatica


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, dai non esageriamo.


Infatti!!
Sono sempre più convinto che chi tradisce, e si accorge di amare il marito/moglie alla fine sia quello che più ci perde tra i due.
E forse farfalla con questa frase ( Ma per quel che mi riguarda senza quella scelta non sarei quello che sono ora. Quindi non posso defirnirla totalmente sbagliata...) fa capire che è innamorata del marito e che vuole assumersi la responsabilità del tradimento soffrendo da sola. Però farfalla ti auguro che tu riesca davvero a cambiare le cose che prima non andavano, altrimenti soffriresti da sola inutilmente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, dai non esageriamo.


come no?

Io sono Quintina la lurida

chiedi a Daniele


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> come no?
> 
> Io sono Quintina la lurida
> 
> chiedi a Daniele


Lurida e baciona!!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mari' non dirmelo solo per farmi contenta pero'...
> 
> Io ho commesso degli sbagli come tanti altri qui dentro, non voglio essere considerata migliore solo perché ti sono simpatica


OK, allora ti dico (e non solo io eh) che il tuo tormento di questo tradimento mi ha toccata molto, appunto per questo per me tu sei un caso a se.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> come no?
> 
> Io sono Quintina la lurida
> 
> chiedi a Daniele


Senti io non condivido in genere quello che passa la mente in chi tradisce. E' un mio pensiero e basta. Ma insultare e insultarsi con simili parole non è il caso. Poi se ci si da una etichetta, anche per scherzo, si corre il rischio che altre persone ci marcino sopra 
Non mi riferisco a Daniele (lui la pensa così per quello che sente), ma per chi invece non ha un cazzo da fare nella vita se non smontare il prossimo...


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> come no?
> 
> Io sono Quintina la lurida
> 
> chiedi a Daniele


Leggo molto sarcasmo in queste righe, smettila ... se poi ti piace dare questa immagine di te OK.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Infatti!!
> Sono sempre più convinto che chi tradisce, e si accorge di amare il marito/moglie alla fine sia quello che più ci perde tra i due.
> E forse farfalla con questa frase ( Ma per quel che mi riguarda senza quella scelta non sarei quello che sono ora. Quindi non posso defirnirla totalmente sbagliata...) fa capire che è innamorata del marito e che vuole assumersi la responsabilità del tradimento soffrendo da sola. Però farfalla ti auguro che tu riesca davvero a cambiare le cose che prima non andavano, altrimenti soffriresti da sola inutilmente.


Grazie di cuore per l'augurio e sono contenta che anche se mi leggi da poco mi hai compreso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggo molto sarcasmo in queste righe, smettila ... se poi ti piace dare questa immagine di te OK.



dai, stavo scherzando...

io non mi sento affatto lurida, però Daniele me l'ha detto spesso in passato


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

Certo che l'ho detto!!! Soprattutto quando scrivevi cazzate strepitose!  Ora sei sveglia e vedi le cose come sono davvero, perchè dovrei darti della lurida? Ci sono nuove luride qui Quintina, ma luride luride che più non si può, quindi tu se fossi ancora traditrice risplenderesti di luce propria, che gentaglia che c'è!!!!
Del resto mi piace che tu abbia gli occhi aperti su quello che era, è quanto di più bello potessi vedere.
Ciao ciao.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certo che l'ho detto!!! Soprattutto quando scrivevi cazzate strepitose!  Ora sei sveglia e vedi le cose come sono davvero, perchè dovrei darti della lurida? Ci sono nuove luride qui Quintina, ma luride luride che più non si può, quindi tu se fossi ancora traditrice risplenderesti di luce propria, che gentaglia che c'è!!!!
> Del resto mi piace che tu abbia gli occhi aperti su quello che era, è quanto di più bello potessi vedere.
> Ciao ciao.


Dai Daniele, non essere così duro... Quelle che tu consideri luride in fondo sono soprattutto persone confuse


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Dai Daniele, non essere così duro... Quelle che tu consideri luride in fondo sono soprattutto persone confuse


QUintina, io ti davo della lurida mentre eri in fondo quasi buona buona, vedi un poco cosa devo pensare a chi in confusione fa del male così gratuitamente e spara stronzate come a dimostrare che il cervello non è stato un optional scelto dai genitori.
Carissima, io odio le persone confuse, io sono convinto che una persona confusa sia una persona alquanto debole, una persona che dal mio punto di vista è più pericolosa di un serial Killer...quindi DIo me ne scampi da persone confuse che feriscono a destra e a manca con quella scusa, sembrano degli alcolizzati alla guida.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUintina, io ti davo della lurida mentre eri in fondo quasi buona buona, vedi un poco cosa devo pensare a chi in confusione fa del male così gratuitamente e spara stronzate come a dimostrare che il cervello non è stato un optional scelto dai genitori.
> Carissima, io odio le persone confuse, io sono convinto che una persona confusa sia una persona alquanto debole, una persona che dal mio punto di vista è più pericolosa di un serial Killer...quindi DIo me ne scampi da persone confuse che feriscono a destra e a manca con quella scusa, sembrano degli alcolizzati alla guida.


Però si può uscire dalla confusione

tu non gli dai nessuna possibilità invece


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

Quinti, si ha diritto alla confusione fino ai 18 anni, superati quelli bisogna avere l'accortezza di avere un poco di testa. Io credo che solo poche persone possano uscire dalla confusione, solo quelle davvero intelligenti, quasi tutti gli altri diventano vittima delle proprie illusioni.
Ah, il non riuscire ad illudermi è la cosa che più mi fa male, a volte è bello vivere come animaletti semplici semplici e credere in cose non vere. Io per ora ho disistima di quelle persone ed anche per me stesso anche, ma per altri motivi e fidati, come sono duro con gli altri, sono duro anche con me, in quanto deficiente per non aver reagito in qualsiasi modo alla mia ex e non dico di aver reagito in modo diverso, ma proprio di non aver reagito in nessun modo, non sai quanto mi faccia male sapere di essere tal pezzo di pupù.


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quinti, si ha diritto alla confusione fino ai 18 anni, superati quelli bisogna avere l'accortezza di avere un poco di testa. Io credo che solo poche persone possano uscire dalla confusione, solo quelle davvero intelligenti, quasi tutti gli altri diventano vittima delle proprie illusioni.
> Ah, il non riuscire ad illudermi è la cosa che più mi fa male, a volte è bello vivere come animaletti semplici semplici e credere in cose non vere. Io per ora ho disistima di quelle persone ed anche per me stesso anche, ma per altri motivi e fidati, come sono duro con gli altri, sono duro anche con me, in quanto deficiente per non aver reagito in qualsiasi modo alla mia ex e non dico di aver reagito in modo diverso, ma proprio di non aver reagito in nessun modo, non sai quanto mi faccia male sapere di essere tal pezzo di pupù.



non hai reagito perchè hai preso in faccia un colpo di artiglieria pesante e sfido chiunque  a far qualcosa di sensato mentre è ridotto a brandelli. se sbagli, sbagli adesso che stai recuperando faticosamente MA continui ad avere disistima delle persone.
è un veleno che ti uccide e ti corrode. 
IO sono qui e ti parlo, ho preso un proiettile in faccia anch'io, forse più piccolo, forse più grande, ma sono IO e non ho mai fatto una porcata simile a nessuno, nemmeno mi sognerei di farla.
se ci sono io, ce ne sono altri; non sedici miliardi, una manciata al confronto, ma siccome ci SIAMO, la cosa più giusta che puoi fare è crederci, ogni tanto


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

Come è possibile usare un essere umano per avere una pausa dai casini della vita? Che tipo di rapporto di coppia si può instaurare? Come se si volesse mostrare al partner ufficiale soltanto la parte "buona" di se stessi. Mi rende molto triste questo atteggiamento...


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Come è possibile usare un essere umano per avere una pausa dai casini della vita? Che tipo di rapporto di coppia si può instaurare? Come se si volesse mostrare al partner ufficiale soltanto la parte "buona" di se stessi. Mi rende molto triste questo atteggiamento...


Si chiama ipocrisia perchè non si ha il cortaggio di dire al partner dei propri disagi e quindi di volere un cambiamento nello stile di vita, si ha paura di un no e quindi di perdere tutto ed innescare una profonda crisi. Quindi ci si prende il proprio angolino di mondo o come sbucciatrice di banane o come minatore.


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si chiama ipocrisia perchè non si ha il cortaggio di dire al partner dei propri disagi e quindi di volere un cambiamento nello stile di vita, si ha paura di un no e quindi di perdere tutto ed innescare una profonda crisi. Quindi ci si prende il proprio angolino di mondo o come sbucciatrice di banane o come minatore.


Daniele credo sia più profondo il disagio, è una non accettazione di una parte di se stessi. Come se ci dividesse in due, senza coscienza, come giustamente ha sottolineato Marì.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Senti io non condivido in genere quello che passa la mente in chi tradisce. E' un mio pensiero e basta. Ma insultare e insultarsi con simili parole non è il caso. Poi se ci si da una etichetta, anche per scherzo, si corre il rischio che altre persone ci marcino sopra
> Non mi riferisco a Daniele (lui la pensa così per quello che sente), ma per chi invece non ha un cazzo da fare nella vita se non smontare il prossimo...


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ma no dai non leggi per il verso giusto eh?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si chiama ipocrisia perchè non si ha il cortaggio di dire al partner dei propri disagi e quindi di volere un cambiamento nello stile di vita, si ha paura di un no e quindi di perdere tutto ed innescare una profonda crisi. Quindi ci si prende il proprio angolino di mondo o come sbucciatrice di banane o come minatore.


Facile parlare eh?
Ma sai tu quante persone in mille maniere, in mille modi comunicano le loro difficoltà all'altro?
Ma come sempre si dice...non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...
Molti invece fanno di tutto per mettere in gioco solo la parte migliore di sè stessi, convinti che solo così saranno amati.
Cosa capita quando mettono in gioco quella manchevole e bisognosa? Allora giù botte, rimproveri, critiche ecc..ecc..ecc..

Non è che ci si prende il proprio angolino di mondo: su esso si è ricacciati.
E per molti è l'ancora di salvezza, o meglio la via di fuga.
La scialuppa di salvataggio.

In certi casi non sono scelte: ma strategie di vita, per proteggersi.

In fondo, ai traditori, fa mooltoooooooooooooo comodo, vedere come i traditi si ergono in un piano superiore, da cui possono lanciare i loro strali!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Tradire per riconquistare apprezzamenti verso se stessi ... cose dell'altro mondo ... cosa insegnerete ai vostri figli? ... che quando in casa e fuori casa ci sono dei problemi e' meglio farsi l'amante? ... ma non si e' sempre detto che i problemi si risolvono in casa con il consorte in questo caso? :incazzato:
> 
> MAH! :incazzato:  MAH! :incazzato:  MAH!


Anche qui mi fai sputtanare dalle risate,guarda il faccino dopo "caso?" osservalo bene!!!





ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*Ahahahaha*



Mari' ha detto:


> Tuo marito dove sta? ... e' emigrato? ... da quanto tempo?




Ammazza Mari'  ;-)


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facile parlare eh?
> Ma sai tu quante persone in mille maniere, in mille modi comunicano le loro difficoltà all'altro?


Conte, puoi usare mille e milioni di modi, ma c'è solo un modo che funziona e se ti ostini ad usare tutti gli altri fai solo una inutile fatica e serve solo per giustificarsi. La realtà è che solo il linguaggio diretto e non indiretto funziona, diretto e a parole e con parole chiare e non fraintendibili.
Chi non è capace di fare questo è solo un pirla.


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche qui mi fai sputtanare dalle risate,guarda il faccino dopo "caso?" osservalo bene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:mrgreen: fetente :strizza: io pondero molto bene a scegliere le faccine, mi piace essere precisa azzo: ero molto incazzata in quel momento :girlcry:











:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ammazza Mari'  ;-)



... qui non ci sono faccine  dddai!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, puoi usare mille e milioni di modi, ma c'è solo un modo che funziona e se ti ostini ad usare tutti gli altri fai solo una inutile fatica e serve solo per giustificarsi. La realtà è che solo il linguaggio diretto e non indiretto funziona, diretto e a parole e con parole chiare e non fraintendibili.
> Chi non è capace di fare questo è solo un pirla.


Si si si si ...ma figuriamoci...
Ma parlaci te con una che manco ti risponde...
Si si...
Il problema magari è che tu parli in cinese e lei in arabo...
Mai osservato che le persone che più sono seriamente convinte dell'oggettività di quanto asseriscono...sono le più limitate?
Dicono sempre e solo le stesse cose.
Parlano sempre e solo delle disgrazie che sono successe a loro.
Ne conosci una tu?
Sono dei dischi rotti.
Capisci?

Tu provi a dire...dai usciamo la vita splende...
e sta persona ti guarda e fa....: Lei mi tradì....e sapeva che mi avrebbe fatto del male...oggi è il 19 ottobre...sono tre anni e dieci mesi...da quando mi tradì....

Alla fine uno sbrocca e dice...
Ok...stai là con le tue farneticazioni...e non ti scolto più!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certo che l'ho detto!!! Soprattutto quando scrivevi cazzate strepitose!  Ora sei sveglia e vedi le cose come sono davvero, perchè dovrei darti della lurida? Ci sono nuove luride qui Quintina, ma luride luride che più non si può, quindi tu se fossi ancora traditrice risplenderesti di luce propria, che gentaglia che c'è!!!!
> Del resto mi piace che tu abbia gli occhi aperti su quello che era, è quanto di più bello potessi vedere.
> Ciao ciao.


Hai ragione...ma leggere te...secondo me...le luride pensano a sto cartone qui...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
[video=youtube;yubx_M_dfUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yubx_M_dfUQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele, oltre al tradimento ci sono tantissime cose brutte nella vita.
Un esempio? leggere o sentire chi vuole suicidarsi, leggere o sentire chi vuole vendicarsi e magari uccidere..... 
Non è una paternale, ma è un modo per farti capire che in alcuni momenti più o meno lunghi si attraversano dei momenti, in cui si sta in determinate situazioni che ti fanno fare e dire cazzate.
Soluzioni? buh!!


----------



## elena_ (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si si si ...ma figuriamoci...
> Ma parlaci te con una che manco ti risponde...
> Si si...
> Il problema magari è che tu parli in cinese e lei in arabo...
> ...


Conte, un virtuale pallino verde per te.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facile parlare eh?
> Ma sai tu quante persone in mille maniere, in mille modi comunicano le loro difficoltà all'altro?
> Ma come sempre si dice...non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...
> Molti invece fanno di tutto per mettere in gioco solo la parte migliore di sè stessi, convinti che solo così saranno amati.
> ...


Strategie di vita per proteggersi da chi?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Strategie di vita per proteggersi da chi?


Non da chi, ma da che cosa...
Soprattutto dal non amore.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non da chi, ma da che cosa...
> Soprattutto dal non amore.


Non riesco a dare amore perchè non ne ricevo, è un pericoloso giochino però. E soprattutto sterile.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non riesco a dare amore perchè non ne ricevo, è un pericoloso giochino però. E soprattutto sterile.


Non è così molte persone ricevono solo parole e niente fatti.
Poi incontrano chi fa i fatti.
Direi si risarciscono no?
A parole siamo tutte le migliori persone del mondo per un'altra persona...
Ma a parole...
Quanti sperimentano il voltafaccia dell'altro nel momento del bisogno eh?


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è così molte persone ricevono solo parole e niente fatti.
> Poi incontrano chi fa i fatti.
> Direi si risarciscono no?
> A parole siamo tutte le migliori persone del mondo per un'altra persona...
> ...


Ma certo, tutti lo abbiamo sperimentato. Ma non per questo si vanno a cercare le botte d'allegria per sopravvivere. Si chiude si cambia
si fa un bel respiro e si cerca di meglio.


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma certo, tutti lo abbiamo sperimentato. Ma non per questo si vanno a cercare le botte d'allegria per sopravvivere. Si chiude si cambia
> si fa un bel respiro e *si cerca di meglio.*


E si trova?


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E si trova?


Sì sì si trova, basta non accontentarsi


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Avevo trovato una ragazza, con cui stavo davvero bene, con cui ho condiviso in breve tempo tantissimo e che mi stava regalando momenti bellissimi, anche dimostrandomi ciò che non mi sarei mai aspettato.
Vado all'estero per un paio di mesi, torno.

Lei aveva il pacchetto preso insieme con i profilattici... ne mancava uno... non ho dato modo di proseguire...

"Qualcuno" poi ha detto a me che io uso le donne...


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Facile parlare eh?
> Ma sai tu quante persone in mille maniere, in mille modi comunicano le loro difficoltà all'altro?
> Ma come sempre si dice...non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...


qui hai ragione e ti quoto.



contepinceton ha detto:


> In fondo, ai traditori, fa mooltoooooooooooooo comodo, vedere come i traditi si ergono in un piano superiore, da cui possono lanciare i loro strali!


qui dici una cavolata, ti quoto lo stesso per dirti chissenefrega di ergersi al piano superiore, io vorrei stare a quello inferiore felice e contenta con la persona che amo, di star qui a far paternali ne farei a meno


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Voi traditori pentiti, quando avete capito di avere sbagliato, e di amare il partner avete raccontato al vostro partner tutta la verità?


sono di origini siciliane ....... muto stettti ....... senza dire una parola su niente.....


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sono di origini siciliane ....... muto* stettti *....... senza dire una parola su niente.....


con quante T.....    ....ne hai messe 3 come rafforzativo vero ?????????

:bacio:


----------



## bastardo dentro (20 Ottobre 2011)

no ho sbagliato......


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

Passando dalla tastiera ad isola del mio portatile a quella tradizionale che ho per il desktop, è impressionante quanti errori commetta nella digitazione. Mi ero abituato a scrivere velocissimamente, ma ora faccio un sacco di errori...


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> no ho sbagliato......


lo so immaginavo....stavo scherzando


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma certo, tutti lo abbiamo sperimentato. Ma non per questo si vanno a cercare le botte d'allegria per sopravvivere. Si chiude si cambia
> si fa un bel respiro e si cerca di meglio.


Ma perchè usi tutti questi si impersonali Mk?
Ognuno a sto mondo fa come crede.
Perchè ti danno così fastidio le botte di allegria?
Mai sentito che una donna si lamenti delle botte di allegria, se sono fatte bene...mah...
Ognuna fa come crede no?
Invece di usare i si...
Non è meglio che tu dica...
Io mk...chiudo e cerco di meglio?
Poi che cosa si trova? Eh
Tu puoi scandagliare tutto il po, in cerca di una pepita d'oro...mica detto che ci sia...solo perchè tu pensi che ci debba essere eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Avevo trovato una ragazza, con cui stavo davvero bene, con cui ho condiviso in breve tempo tantissimo e che mi stava regalando momenti bellissimi, anche dimostrandomi ciò che non mi sarei mai aspettato.
> Vado all'estero per un paio di mesi, torno.
> 
> Lei aveva il pacchetto preso insieme con i profilattici... ne mancava uno... non ho dato modo di proseguire...
> ...


Maddai l'avrà prestato ad un'amica eh? Sai come vanno certe cose no?


----------



## kay76 (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Avevo trovato una ragazza, con cui stavo davvero bene, con cui ho condiviso in breve tempo tantissimo e che mi stava regalando momenti bellissimi, anche dimostrandomi ciò che non mi sarei mai aspettato.
> Vado all'estero per un paio di mesi, torno.
> 
> Lei aveva il pacchetto preso insieme con i profilattici... ne mancava uno... non ho dato modo di proseguire...
> ...


magari avevi sbagliato a contarli....

a parte gli scherzi...perchè si contano i preservativi? oppure  li hai contati perchè che non ti fidavi molto?

una signora vicina di casa conta quelli di suo figlio e poi tutta bella soddisfatta viene a dirmi quante trombate s'è fatto il giovane scopatore nel week end....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> magari avevi sbagliato a contarli....
> 
> a parte gli scherzi...perchè si contano i preservativi? oppure  li hai contati perchè che non ti fidavi molto?
> 
> una signora vicina di casa conta quelli di suo figlio e poi tutta bella soddisfatta viene a dirmi quante trombate s'è fatto il giovane scopatore nel week end....


Maporc...porc...porc...
Mia madre mi beccò i preservativi...
Successe una lite furibonda, pianti...
Mi urlava contro...troio, puttano...putaniero...

E io...ma mamma cosa posso fare? Mica vado a rischiare di ingravidarle eh?

Sporcaccion...ah sono più d'una....tu ti devi ASTENERE...non sei sposato...non hai neppure la fidanzata...dime desso...con chi vai...
E io scemo...con quella...e lei...Putana
con quest'altra e lei Putana...
e io mamma trombo anche la figlia di...e lei...maaannnnnnnnnnnoooooooo...putana anca quela...

E po basta...figlio mio, ora vado a farmi la doccia che mi sento sporca al posto tuo...

Ma mamma...dai casso...devo solo farmi seghe?
E lei...noooooooooo...la purezza...sei un ragazzo rovinato...rovinato...nessuna ti sposerà...perchè sei sporco dentro...putano...troiooooooooooooooo....

Al che io vado dal nonno...
Il nonno si incazza e chiama mia madre...e gliene dice di tutti i colori...dicendo...che...lui in persona mi aveva insegnato come fare con le donne...e che non si permetta mai più di ficcanasare nella mia vita!


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè usi tutti questi si impersonali Mk?
> Ognuno a sto mondo fa come crede.
> Perchè ti danno così fastidio le botte di allegria?
> Mai sentito che una donna si lamenti delle botte di allegria, se sono fatte bene...mah...
> ...


Sei uno di quelli che se non è sicuro di trovare la pepita d'oro non si mette nemmeno a cercare?


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> magari avevi sbagliato a contarli....
> 
> a parte gli scherzi...perchè si contano i preservativi? oppure  li hai contati perchè che non ti fidavi molto?
> 
> una signora vicina di casa conta quelli di suo figlio e poi tutta bella soddisfatta viene a dirmi quante trombate s'è fatto il giovane scopatore nel week end....


Beh, pacco nuovo, uno usato... facile vedere che ne manca un altro.

Ma a questo si affiancò anche un altro fatto: lei faceva la parrucchiera. Un giorno mi confessò che la mattina era andata a trovarla l'ex, che voleva riprovarci. Mi disse anche che lui le aveva messo una mano sulle gambe, ma lo ha rifiutato e che si sentiva in dovere di dirmelo.
Poi successe il fatto del preservativo. Io non ho creduto alle sue parole.


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maporc...porc...porc...
> Mia madre mi beccò i preservativi...
> Successe una lite furibonda, pianti...
> Mi urlava contro...troio, puttano...putaniero...
> ...


A me invece mia madre diceva di non farlo mai senza


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sei uno di quelli che se non è sicuro di trovare la pepita d'oro non si mette nemmeno a cercare?


Non sicuro...
Ma ci devono essere delle buone speranze...
Mai visto asini volare...
Mai visto uscire acqua dalle pietre...
Visto però molte donne convinte che con il loro amore cambieranno ( leggi salveranno) un uomo...
Mai visto accadere...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A me invece mia madre diceva di non farlo mai senza


Eh mio caro la mia è del 1937...


----------



## bastardo dentro (21 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Come è possibile usare un essere umano per avere una pausa dai casini della vita? Che tipo di rapporto di coppia si può instaurare? Come se si volesse mostrare al partner ufficiale soltanto la parte "buona" di se stessi. Mi rende molto triste questo atteggiamento...


a volte ci si assunmono responsabilità grosse, a volte si porta il peso della coppia per molto tempo, si costruisce anche per l'altro, quando l'altro non ce la fa, si ama anche per l'altro, quando l'altro in quel momento non c'è. si pensa di uscirne indenni, si pensa di poter superare la "delusione" della mancanza dell'altro - per i motivi più vari - indenni. io non ce l'ho fatta.  sono pronto ad andare davanti a Gesù Cristo a urlare il mio amore per mia moglie a fargli vedere come e quanto ho lottato, con le unghie e con il cuore per aiutarla, supportarla ed amarla. Ho pagato il peso della mia lotta, ho pagato tutto, con gli interessi,  mi sono "preso" qualcosa in un recinto che era solo mio, senza sacrificio - per una sola volta nella vita - senza "lavoro" senza costrizioni, la sensazione di essere "fuori" da qualcosa che pone sempre aspettative su ciò che siamo, su quanto guadagnamo, sul futuro che potremo garantire a tutti quanti. con lei ero solo riccardo - un uomo -. si ha voglia di dire che tutti dovrebbero fare così, sempre. sono balle, sonore balle. uno, nessuno, centomila....pirandello ha colto una grande verità tutti recitiamo un ruolo, una parte, sempre. il debole, l'insicuro, l'indeciso e il pauroso non ho mai potuto recitarlo, con la mia amante posso dire di averlo fatto. so di aver sbagliato, ma a volte la pressione che tutti pongono su di me (moglie, genitori, fratelli, figli, nipoti e animali (che sia aspettano sempre le coccole quando torno a a casa...)) è veramente troppo alta e abbracciare, anche una sconosciuta,  che non ti "chiede" nulla ma ti dà qualcosa, ancora oggi, mi affascina. certo io non so dire no, non so dire basta e non so dire sono stanco. troppo orgoglio troppa voglia di essere perfetto e sicuramente troppa paura di non ricevere abbastanza amore..... pensiero Tetro...

bastardo dentro


----------



## stellanuova (21 Ottobre 2011)

Riccardo mi ha commosso questo tuo post,
scritto di pancia, molto sincero .....
un abbraccio virtuale :-*


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> *Riccardo* mi ha commosso questo tuo post,
> scritto di pancia, molto sincero .....
> un abbraccio virtuale :-*



... e mo chi e' Riccardo?


----------



## stellanuova (21 Ottobre 2011)

dai Marì, non leggi bene i post .......... o fai finta ? 

rileggi ...... 

con lei ero solo riccardo - un uomo -


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> dai Marì, non leggi bene i post .......... o fai finta ?
> 
> rileggi ......
> 
> con lei ero solo riccardo - un uomo -


Hai ragione :smile: e chiedo scusa , ciao.


----------



## stellanuova (21 Ottobre 2011)

ciao bella, sei scusata


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E si trova?


Se stai bene con te stesso lo troverai sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè usi tutti questi si impersonali Mk?
> Ognuno a sto mondo fa come crede.
> Perchè ti danno così fastidio le botte di allegria?
> Mai sentito che una donna si lamenti delle botte di allegria, se sono fatte bene...mah...
> ...


Bhe.. conte, forse usa questa espressione perchè non rientra nella normalità la botta d'allegria? ( per alcuni si ) ma nella società di adesso la "botta d'allegria" ancora non rientra nella normale routinne, se così vogliamo chiamarla.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> a volte ci si assunmono responsabilità grosse, a volte si porta il peso della coppia per molto tempo, si costruisce anche per l'altro, quando l'altro non ce la fa, si ama anche per l'altro, quando l'altro in quel momento non c'è. si pensa di uscirne indenni, si pensa di poter superare la "delusione" della mancanza dell'altro - per i motivi più vari - indenni. io non ce l'ho fatta.  sono pronto ad andare davanti a Gesù Cristo a urlare il mio amore per mia moglie a fargli vedere come e quanto ho lottato, con le unghie e con il cuore per aiutarla, supportarla ed amarla. Ho pagato il peso della mia lotta, ho pagato tutto, con gli interessi,  mi sono "preso" qualcosa in un recinto che era solo mio, senza sacrificio - per una sola volta nella vita - senza "lavoro" senza costrizioni, la sensazione di essere "fuori" da qualcosa che pone sempre aspettative su ciò che siamo, su quanto guadagnamo, sul futuro che potremo garantire a tutti quanti. con lei ero solo riccardo - un uomo -. si ha voglia di dire che tutti dovrebbero fare così, sempre. sono balle, sonore balle. uno, nessuno, centomila....pirandello ha colto una grande verità tutti recitiamo un ruolo, una parte, sempre. il debole, l'insicuro, l'indeciso e il pauroso non ho mai potuto recitarlo, con la mia amante posso dire di averlo fatto. so di aver sbagliato, ma a volte la pressione che tutti pongono su di me (moglie, genitori, fratelli, figli, nipoti e animali (che sia aspettano sempre le coccole quando torno a a casa...)) è veramente troppo alta e abbracciare, anche una sconosciuta,  che non ti "chiede" nulla ma ti dà qualcosa, ancora oggi, mi affascina. certo io non so dire no, non so dire basta e non so dire sono stanco. troppo orgoglio troppa voglia di essere perfetto e sicuramente troppa paura di non ricevere abbastanza amore..... pensiero Tetro...
> 
> bastardo dentro


 se ti consola, ma so che non ti consolerà, c'è chi come me ha dato tutto e nulla ricevuto, anzi.... 
E per giunta continuo per la mia strada dando sempre per quello che posso tutto me stesso.
Ora ricevo anche io, ed anche tanto, ma quello che ricevo adesso non ha più lo stesso valore di prima.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> No, non è per quello. Quando sono entrata qui, la storia non era ancora chiusa con il mio amante.. ero un pò confusa.
> E' una cosa molto recente, quindi sto ancora cercando di capire tante cose.. ma il fatto di parlargliene o meno non è mai stato in discussione.
> 
> Nel momento in cui capisci che hai fatto una cazzata, e che quello che hai fatto conta relativamente, per me non ha senso comunicarlo.
> ...


Benchè il mio dolore è completamente diverso concordo con Lostris in questo caso.
Se l'altro non ha sospettato nulla e non ha chiesto spiegazioni e la tempo stesso Lostris ha capito di aver sbagliato e chi sia per lei la persona più importante a che scopo far male a suo marito?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che se il tradito ha bisogno di sapere, l'altro sia tenuto a dirgli tutto quello che vuole.
> Nella mente del tradito si agitano dubbi di ogni tipo e l'unico modo per dissiparli un po' è proprio il dialogo, la conoscenza.
> Se c'è ancora amore chi ha sbagliato deve mettersi a disposizione dell'altro per recuperare il rapporto e vuotare il sacco.
> Se ha fortuna, si risparmierà i particolari, se gli vengono richiesti, ahimé deve dire anche quelli. E qui son dolori...


Questo è vero nella misura in cui però il tradito abbia scoperto il tradimento, non ha senso fare male volontariamente a una persona se non ha mai sospettato nulla.

Premetto nuovamente che vivo una situazione completamente diversa ma, ad oggi e con il dolore che sto provando per il quale mi sembra di impazzire, io avrei voluto sapere la verità cinque anni fa! Poichè così non è stato avrei gradito che LUI una volta sposato, visto che è convinto della scelta intrapresa 4 anni fa, si fosse degnato di sparire, visto che non ha mai trovato il coraggio di dire le cose come stavano!

Ora che invece conosco questa benedetta verità, sono entrata in un loop negativo, ho tante domande ma ogni risposta purtroppo non aiuta...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ohi ohi ..... Dalla fatica di seguire tante cose...
> Vuol dire forse che gli impegni quotidiani turbano la coppia? ( bollette, figli, suoceri........... e che magari ci si scorda di dire a chi si ama sei bellissima, oppure riposati ci penso io a fare questa cosa.) Quindi *se si parlasse prima del tradimento di ciò che non va sarebbe meglio no?* E se si parlasse dopo aver tradito per far capire a chi è stato tradito che parte della colpa è anche sua è meglio oppure no?


Claudio, anche io la penso come te ma purtroppo come leggi qui, il 99,9% si cade prima nel tradimento, invece di affrontare i problemi.
Quindi sbagliamo noi a pensare che sia tanto facile parlare dei problemi?
Non so! 
Non condivido quando dici che chi ha tradito dopo deve parlare, per dire al partner che è colpa sua se si è comportato così...scherziamo???

Il partner (traditore), se aveva problemi poteva parlarne prima, troppo comodo dire è colpa tua se ti ho tradito.....o ho capito male quello che volevi dire?


----------



## Andy (23 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Claudio, anche io la penso come te ma purtroppo come leggi qui, il 99,9% si cade prima nel tradimento, invece di affrontare i problemi.
> Quindi sbagliamo noi a pensare che sia tanto facile parlare dei problemi?
> Non so!
> Non condivido quando dici che chi ha tradito dopo deve parlare, per dire al partner che è colpa sua se si è comportato così...scherziamo???
> ...


Diavoletta è la mentalità tipica, che ad esempio ha sempre attanagliato gli italiani, anche nella politica: pensiamo al momento, sfruttiamo le possibilità. Poi per i problemi se la vedono le generazioni future o facciamo leggi anticrisi... alla gente piace vivere nelle emergenze, piace puntare il dito dopo che un palazzo cade. Prima... non gliene fotte un cazzo a nessuno, ma poi tutti li a dire e a fare i saccenti: l'avevo detto io! Si, ma prima dove stavi? Chiuso nel bagno a farti le pippe?
Quando bastava mettersi prima ad un tavolo per discutere: vedi la Grecia...


----------



## MK (23 Ottobre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> a volte la pressione che tutti pongono su di me (moglie, genitori, fratelli, figli, nipoti e animali (che sia aspettano sempre le coccole quando torno a a casa...)) è veramente troppo alta e abbracciare, anche una sconosciuta,  che non ti "chiede" nulla ma ti dà qualcosa, ancora oggi, mi affascina. certo io non so dire no, non so dire basta e non so dire sono stanco. troppo orgoglio troppa voglia di essere perfetto e sicuramente troppa paura di non ricevere abbastanza amore..... pensiero Tetro...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Pensiero sincero. Sì credo che giochi tanto il ruolo che si decide di interpretare. Ma una tantum può succedere e dopo lo strappo può accadere che ci si risvegli e ci si dica "Che cosa ho fatto? Io non sono quello". E' quando il loop si ripete che bisognerebbe cominciare a chiedersi se forse abbiamo lasciato inascoltate troppo a lungo delle parti essenziali di noi stessi. Basta sensi di colpa però, su


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Bhe.. conte, forse usa questa espressione perchè non rientra nella normalità la botta d'allegria? ( per alcuni si ) ma nella società di adesso la "botta d'allegria" ancora non rientra nella normale routinne, se così vogliamo chiamarla.


Mah sai...
Mi pare che oramai...insomma...i media eh? ( non io)...si dica...
Ok...la scappatella si perdona...
La relazione no...
In effetti sai...se quella volta che fu mia moglie a farla...io non avessi ancora visto quel film di Brass...magari reagivo male eh?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Claudio, anche io la penso come te ma purtroppo come leggi qui, il 99,9% si cade prima nel tradimento, invece di affrontare i problemi.
> Quindi sbagliamo noi a pensare che sia tanto facile parlare dei problemi?
> Non so!
> Non condivido quando dici che chi ha tradito dopo deve parlare, per dire al partner che è colpa sua se si è comportato così...scherziamo???
> ...


Dicendo che il 99,9% cade nel tradimento senza parlare, hai messo me in quell'1% , perchè io capii e parlai( parlo da tradito non da traditore,) certo senza risultato .-) 
Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, io ho sempre asserito che quando c'è un tradimento in mezzo, la colpa non ricade soltanto sul tradito, ma nella coppia. 
Mi dispiace scrivere e menzionare sempre farfalla, ma mi tocca farlo visto quello che ho letto. ( ma credo che io e farfalla già ci siamo capiti prima.) Il dialogare parlare, affrontare problemi assieme, dovrebbe essere sinonimo di crescita, maturità,comprensione e possibilmente alla fine intesa e conoscenza dell'altro. Come fa farfalla a tenersi il peso di una così grande  crescita, senza il supporto del marito? è giusto tutto ciò per lei? è giusto che per uno sbaglio anche se così grande, lei debba ora sopportare il tutto? ed il marito che ruolo svolge in questa crescita? ( e ribadisco un concetto scritto sopra, quando si tradisce la colpa sta nella coppia, non in una sola persona.)
Perdonami farfalla, sembra quasi io stia diventando un martello pneumatico nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Dicendo che il 99,9% cade nel tradimento senza parlare, hai messo me in quell'1% , perchè io capii e parlai( parlo da tradito non da traditore,) certo senza risultato .-)
> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, io ho sempre asserito che quando c'è un tradimento in mezzo, la colpa non ricade soltanto sul tradito, ma nella coppia.
> Mi dispiace scrivere e menzionare sempre farfalla, ma mi tocca farlo visto quello che ho letto. ( ma credo che io e farfalla già ci siamo capiti prima.) Il dialogare parlare, affrontare problemi assieme, dovrebbe essere sinonimo di crescita, maturità,comprensione e possibilmente alla fine intesa e conoscenza dell'altro. Come fa farfalla a tenersi il peso di una così grande  crescita, senza il supporto del marito? è giusto tutto ciò per lei? è giusto che per uno sbaglio anche se così grande, lei debba ora sopportare il tutto? ed il marito che ruolo svolge in questa crescita? ( e ribadisco un concetto scritto sopra, quando si tradisce la colpa sta nella coppia, non in una sola persona.)
> Perdonami farfalla, sembra quasi io stia diventando un martello pneumatico nei tuoi confronti.


Non mi sembra sia proprio così naturale dialogare, parlare... sarebbe bello lo fosse. Mi guardo in giro e vedo tantissime persone non parlano, e se lo fanno parlano di niente.
Io non sono sempre fuori dal coro. Si torna a casa, magari stanchi dal lavoro, ci si trova a cena, ed è sempre più facile accendere la tv e spegnere il cervello, piuttosto che affrontare discussioni impegnative. 
Se questi discorsi da iniziare poi riguardano un qualcosa che non ci va tanto bene nell'altro, apriti cielo. 
Chiudi un occhio perchè in quel momento magari non ti va di alzare un polverone.. chiudi oggi e chiudi domani, non ci si accorge che diventano sempre più grossi.
Il fatto di essere stata tentata, ha fatto emergere fragilità di cui anche il mio compagno è sicuramente responsabile.
Ma nel momento in cui *ho scelto* di tradirlo, lui non ha responsabilità alcuna. 
Io sto parlando con lui, e sto affrontando discorsi che avrei dovuto affrontare prima di buttarmi nelle braccia di un altro. Così sto cercando di fare quel percorso di cui tu parli, nonostante ora io sarò sempre in difetto nei suoi confronti.
E' difficile...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non mi sembra sia proprio così naturale dialogare, parlare... sarebbe bello lo fosse. *Mi guardo in giro e vedo tantissime persone non parlano, e se lo fanno parlano di niente.*
> Io non sono sempre fuori dal coro. Si torna a casa, magari stanchi dal lavoro, ci si trova a cena, ed è sempre più facile accendere la tv e spegnere il cervello, piuttosto che affrontare discussioni impegnative.
> Se questi discorsi da iniziare poi riguardano un qualcosa che non ci va tanto bene nell'altro, apriti cielo.
> Chiudi un occhio perchè in quel momento magari non ti va di alzare un polverone.. chiudi oggi e chiudi domani, non ci si accorge che diventano sempre più grossi.
> ...


Perchè *conviene*. Non perchè ci sia qualcosa di moralmente elevato nel non farlo.
*Convenienza *è la keyword.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non mi sembra sia proprio così naturale dialogare, parlare... sarebbe bello lo fosse. Mi guardo in giro e vedo tantissime persone non parlano, e se lo fanno parlano di niente.
> Io non sono sempre fuori dal coro. Si torna a casa, magari stanchi dal lavoro, ci si trova a cena, ed è sempre più facile accendere la tv e spegnere il cervello, piuttosto che affrontare discussioni impegnative.
> Se questi discorsi da iniziare poi riguardano un qualcosa che non ci va tanto bene nell'altro, apriti cielo.
> Chiudi un occhio perchè in quel momento magari non ti va di alzare un polverone.. chiudi oggi e chiudi domani, non ci si accorge che diventano sempre più grossi.
> ...


Già è difficile.
Voglio sfogarmi perchè alcune tue parole mi hanno portato indietro nel tempo.
Anni vissuti assieme a mia moglie.... io che nel tempo capisco che qualcosa non va, qualcosa non va in lei, lei rimane ferma nel tempo, non cresce, ed il mio disagio nel tempo aumenta, comincio a parlarle.... lei capisce e per poco tempo cerca di cambiare, poi ritorna in quel limbo in cui sta tanto bene, gli basta un marito che la ama, la coccola la fa sentire una regina, i figli che arrivano ed i figli che crescono, gli sta bene tutto!! tutto perchè accanto a lei ha un uomo che in qualsiasi momento è presente, ed è presente con lei con i figli e la famiglia.
La situazione per me diventa insostenibile, cambio atteggiamento, si cambio atteggiamento perchè mi accorgo che lei ha in testa soltanto una cosa ( ma non lo fa per male, lo fa perchè lei è così, lei è cresciuta in una famiglia che...... ) le faccio accorgere di determinate situazioni , tramite piccole cose le faccio capire il mio disagio, il disagio di chi ha accanto una donna che non ne amante ne madre ne moglie.. e lei capisce.
Mai e dico mai sono ritornato dal lavoro dicendo sono stanco! dal lavoro ritorno spesso con un fiore , un regalo, una collana di fiori raccolti e modellati per lei, e tutto ciò costantemente!! appartengo a chi ha piacere di aprire lo sportello della macchina per farla accomodare, appartengo a chi se piove gli dice tranquilla ci sono io vengo a prenderti al lavoro, appartengo a chi va a parlare a colui/colei che scassa a lei ingiustamente, non continuo ma ne avrei da dire... e lo so questo sembra esistere soltanto nelle favole( che modesto che sono ).
I discorsi se importanti non so più se serve affrontarli, forse serve altro, forse la vita di ognuno di noi deve avere delle svolte, e quelle svolte noi non sappiamo ne quando ci saranno e ne il motivo.
Ma una cosa è certa!! dobbiamo stare bene con noi stessi,questa è la cosa più importante, il resto sarà affrontato nella maniera giusta  se siamo forti dentro.
Sfogo finito.


----------



## Diletta (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non mi sembra sia proprio così naturale dialogare, parlare... sarebbe bello lo fosse. Mi guardo in giro e vedo tantissime persone non parlano, e se lo fanno parlano di niente.
> Io non sono sempre fuori dal coro. Si torna a casa, magari stanchi dal lavoro, ci si trova a cena, ed è sempre più facile accendere la tv e spegnere il cervello, piuttosto che affrontare discussioni impegnative.
> Se questi discorsi da iniziare poi riguardano un qualcosa che non ci va tanto bene nell'altro, apriti cielo.
> Chiudi un occhio perchè in quel momento magari non ti va di alzare un polverone.. chiudi oggi e chiudi domani, non ci si accorge che diventano sempre più grossi.
> ...


E' proprio così Lostris. Anch'io avrei dovuto parlarne con lui riguardo a quell'apatia e a quel distacco che si era creato fra noi e che avvertivamo entrambi. 
Invece, i giorni passavano veloci nell'indifferenza. Credo anch'io che siano in pochi a farlo come prevenzione e i motivi principali sono proprio quelli che hai scritto tu.
E così il tempo passa e l'idea di un diversivo si fa sempre più spazio nella mente di chi tradirà. 
Concordo con te sulla responsabilità della SCELTA CONSAPEVOLE di tradire, responsabilità che non mi sento di avere, come invece so di avere la mia bella dose di colpa per i motivi che l'hanno portato a questa scelta.
Immagino che sia difficile per te, ma ce la farai aiutata dall'amore che provi per lui.
E l'amore, si sa, tutto può...


----------



## Diletta (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Già è difficile.
> Voglio sfogarmi perchè alcune tue parole mi hanno portato indietro nel tempo.
> Anni vissuti assieme a mia moglie.... io che nel tempo capisco che qualcosa non va, qualcosa non va in lei, lei rimane ferma nel tempo, non cresce, ed il mio disagio nel tempo aumenta, comincio a parlarle.... lei capisce e per poco tempo cerca di cambiare, poi ritorna in quel limbo in cui sta tanto bene, gli basta un marito che la ama, la coccola la fa sentire una regina, i figli che arrivano ed i figli che crescono, gli sta bene tutto!! tutto perchè accanto a lei ha un uomo che in qualsiasi momento è presente, ed è presente con lei con i figli e la famiglia.
> La situazione per me diventa insostenibile, cambio atteggiamento, si cambio atteggiamento perchè mi accorgo che lei ha in testa soltanto una cosa ( ma non lo fa per male, lo fa perchè lei è così, lei è cresciuta in una famiglia che...... ) le faccio accorgere di determinate situazioni , tramite piccole cose le faccio capire il mio disagio, il disagio di chi ha accanto una donna che non ne amante ne madre ne moglie.. e lei capisce.
> ...




Claudio, sei così una brava persona. 
Mi andava di dirtelo.
Stamani sono anch'io preda della malinconia, complice il tempo grigio. 
Hai completamente ragione: solo se siamo forti dentro riusciremo ad affrontare le prove che la vita ci mette davanti, e a vincerle.
Di questo sono convintissima anch'io.
Quindi: coraggio a noi tutti


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Io vado controcorrente. Anche qui è brutto tempo, ma paradossalmente a me il bel tempo mette la malinconia. Perchè è quando c'è il sole che vorrei vivere quel momento con lei.
Quando piove, mi sembra di essere un vampiro che ama la notte...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io vado controcorrente. Anche qui è brutto tempo, ma paradossalmente a me il bel tempo mette la malinconia. Perchè è quando c'è il sole che vorrei vivere quel momento con lei.
> Quando piove, mi sembra di essere un vampiro che ama la notte...


Meglio il bel tempo almeno i picciriddi un si pigghiano arrifridduri ( almeno i bambini non si raffreddano)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Meglio il bel tempo almeno i picciriddi un si pigghiano arrifridduri ( almeno i bambini non si raffreddano)



hai tradotto per me?

(comunque questa l'avevo capita anch'io )


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> hai tradotto per me?
> 
> (comunque questa l'avevo capita anch'io )


E certo!!!!! ti sto dando lezioni di siciliano. 
Ricordo da ragazzo che, ero a genova, un compagno mi dice: Clà mi dici una parola in siciliano? ed io... madòò e che gli dico non ne conosco nemmeno una!! arrivo a casa e domando a mia madre... e lei dice SCUTIDDUNI. 
quintina se mi traduci questa giuro cheee.. cheeeee.. aspè la pubblicità dopo lo dico..


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> E certo!!!!! ti sto dando lezioni di siciliano.
> Ricordo da ragazzo che, ero a genova, un compagno mi dice: Clà mi dici una parola in siciliano? ed io... madòò e che gli dico non ne conosco nemmeno una!! arrivo a casa e domando a mia madre... e lei dice *SCUTIDDUNI*.
> quintina se mi traduci questa giuro cheee.. cheeeee.. aspè la pubblicità dopo lo dico..


Scodella o scuotidonne (che no so cosa significhi)?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scodella o scuotidonne (che no so cosa significhi)?


grrr ci hai quasi azzeccato! scodella grande particolare che si usava in sicilia, tanto tempo fa per il latte.
Certo che scuoti donne me piaceva di più! anche se... sono sempre stato convinto che siamo noi maschietti ad essere "scossi"
Ed un proverbio siciliano dice... cà cumannu iu e di sutta u tavulu unnesciu.


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Sì, ma per scodella ho un pò barato... con Internet si gioca sporco


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Già è difficile.
> Voglio sfogarmi perchè alcune tue parole mi hanno portato indietro nel tempo.
> Anni vissuti assieme a mia moglie.... io che nel tempo capisco che qualcosa non va, qualcosa non va in lei, lei rimane ferma nel tempo, non cresce, ed il mio disagio nel tempo aumenta, comincio a parlarle.... lei capisce e per poco tempo cerca di cambiare, poi ritorna in quel limbo in cui sta tanto bene, gli basta un marito che la ama, la coccola la fa sentire una regina, i figli che arrivano ed i figli che crescono, gli sta bene tutto!! tutto perchè accanto a lei ha un uomo che in qualsiasi momento è presente, ed è presente con lei con i figli e la famiglia.
> La situazione per me diventa insostenibile, cambio atteggiamento, si cambio atteggiamento perchè mi accorgo che lei ha in testa soltanto una cosa ( ma non lo fa per male, lo fa perchè lei è così, lei è cresciuta in una famiglia che...... ) le faccio accorgere di determinate situazioni , tramite piccole cose le faccio capire il mio disagio, il disagio di chi ha accanto una donna che non ne amante ne madre ne moglie.. e lei capisce.
> ...


Un uomo d'altri tempi.. 
Forse hai dato troppo Claudio. Inoltre sei stato sfortunato, hai trovato una donna che non sapeva apprezzare il tesoro che aveva accanto. Quasi tutti, chi a momenti alterni, chi sempre, soffriamo di presbiopia... vediamo meglio ciò che è più distante.

Certe donne sono in difficoltà, ricoperte così di amore e di attenzioni si sentono soffocare e si allontanano, o per riequilibrare tendono ad essere più distaccate e fredde.. forse perchè non riescono a sostenerlo, non si sentono di meritarlo, o chissà..
Altre ci sguazzerebbero e sarebbero le più felici del mondo... e chissà come mai le persone difficilmente si trovano. 
Così capita che è più facile vedere persone amorevoli e dolci che si accompagnano (si scelgono) ad altre più fredde e distanti. Forse perchè si è portati (consapevoli o meno) ad un certo equilibrio... io ancora non l'ho capito..
magari è solo sfiga   - scusa, tanto per sdrammatizzare... 
Ti auguro davvero ogni bene.


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2011)

ma non ho capito cosa avesse tua moglie..apatica?

io invece sono una di quelle che prima di ha cercato di parlare, ha anche dato di matto
fors el'ho fatto tardi enel modo sbagliato cioè poco civile ma ero snervata
snervata da questo suo accettare una vita di coppia così mi chiedevo come fosse possibile 
se io non mi lamentavo  a lui stava bene
probabilmente era così soddisfatto e preso dalla sua carriera che tornare mettersi sul divano con me addormentarsi abbracciatoe ra il massimo
invec eio dopo 5 gionri solo con le tre belve il lavoro ecc avevo bisogno di attenzioni di carezze di certezze

cmq è difficile, tutto, anche adesso
tengo duro, sto cercando di non pensare + all'altro
ogni toto riaffiora
ma credo sia l'esigenza di quel che mi dava
emozione attenzione sorrisi risate
non tanto di lui temo
non so

uff stamani va così




Claudio. ha detto:


> Già è difficile.
> Voglio sfogarmi perchè alcune tue parole mi hanno portato indietro nel tempo.
> Anni vissuti assieme a mia moglie.... io che nel tempo capisco che qualcosa non va, qualcosa non va in lei, lei rimane ferma nel tempo, non cresce, ed il mio disagio nel tempo aumenta, comincio a parlarle.... lei capisce e per poco tempo cerca di cambiare, poi ritorna in quel limbo in cui sta tanto bene, gli basta un marito che la ama, la coccola la fa sentire una regina, i figli che arrivano ed i figli che crescono, gli sta bene tutto!! tutto perchè accanto a lei ha un uomo che in qualsiasi momento è presente, ed è presente con lei con i figli e la famiglia.
> La situazione per me diventa insostenibile, cambio atteggiamento, si cambio atteggiamento perchè mi accorgo che lei ha in testa soltanto una cosa ( ma non lo fa per male, lo fa perchè lei è così, lei è cresciuta in una famiglia che...... ) le faccio accorgere di determinate situazioni , tramite piccole cose le faccio capire il mio disagio, il disagio di chi ha accanto una donna che non ne amante ne madre ne moglie.. e lei capisce.
> ...


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Beh.. il siciliano è davvero difficile.. ma anche noi non scherziamo!
Per esempio... chi mi sa dire cosa significa *PÖA*?


----------



## Carola (27 Ottobre 2011)

cmq claudio si
avercene come te





Lostris ha detto:


> Un uomo d'altri tempi..
> Forse hai dato troppo Claudio. Inoltre sei stato sfortunato, hai trovato una donna che non sapeva apprezzare il tesoro che aveva accanto. Quasi tutti, chi a momenti alterni, chi sempre, soffriamo di presbiopia... vediamo meglio ciò che è più distante.
> 
> Certe donne sono in difficoltà, ricoperte così di amore e di attenzioni si sentono soffocare e si allontanano, o per riequilibrare tendono ad essere più distaccate e fredde.. forse perchè non riescono a sostenerlo, non si sentono di meritarlo, o chissà..
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> grrr ci hai quasi azzeccato! scodella grande particolare che si usava in sicilia, tanto tempo fa per il latte.
> Certo che scuoti donne me piaceva di più! anche se... sono sempre stato convinto che siamo noi maschietti ad essere "scossi"
> Ed un proverbio siciliano dice... *cà cumannu iu e di sutta u tavulu unnesciu*.



e questa?

(scusa sono arrivata tardi per la scodella!)



PS Io in siciliano so solo sucaminchia (SORRY!!!)

(Ah no, è vero! So anche "Pasta coi roccoli arriminati!! non so se si scrive così, però....)


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Parlare...

Potete anche non credermi, ma io ci ho provato per anni. E non mandandogliele a dire, non accennando... "ehi, abbiamo dei problemi, non si va avanti così... stiamo male, abbiamo bisogno di un aiuto!"
"questa mancanza totale di intimità fisica non è normale, e ci fa male... io sono frustrata, piena di rabbia, mi manca il sesso con te, mi mancano i baci, ma comincia a passarmi la voglia, il giorno che passa del tutto siamo fritti!!"
"Ti prego, dimmi che cosa faccio di sbagliato... anche se sono cose dolorose, non importa, io non riesco a capire come migliorare le cose, aiutami, al massimo poi ne parliamo, ma così non so cosa fare..."
"Possiamo parlare di cosa ci sta succedendo?"
"Sta andando sempre peggio, ti prego parliamone... non te ne accorgi? non siamo più marito e moglie adesso... andiamo da un terapeuta ti prego!!!"

Eccetera eccetera.

No, non serve, esageri, io sto bene, tu vai bene, non c'è nulla che non vada.
Salvo, dopo il mio tradimento, dire che sì, c'erano un sacco di cose che non andavano, lui mi faceva soffrire perchè in realtà ero io a farlo soffrire, ed è vero che non mi ha mai detto nulla ma era per paura di perdermi.
E, in fin dei conti, è tutta colpa mia perchè "avrei dovuto trovare il modo di aiutarlo comunque".

Parlare... certo che la gente prova a parlare... il problema è essere in due, nella stessa stanza e nello stesso momento, a parlare...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e questa?
> 
> (scusa sono arrivata tardi per la scodella!)
> 
> ...


Qui comando io e da sotto il tavolo non esco?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Qui comando io e da sotto il tavolo non esco?


Andy anche tu sei siculo?


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Andy anche tu sei siculo?


No, pugliese


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, pugliese


è vero, scusa, ho giusto visto che guardi su Internet per la traduzione...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Per la frase non ho guardato, mi sembrava facile


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per la frase non ho guardato, mi sembrava facile


mi stai dicendo che sono tonta?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Parlare...
> 
> Potete anche non credermi, ma io ci ho provato per anni. E non mandandogliele a dire, non accennando... "ehi, abbiamo dei problemi, non si va avanti così... stiamo male, abbiamo bisogno di un aiuto!"
> "questa mancanza totale di intimità fisica non è normale, e ci fa male... io sono frustrata, piena di rabbia, mi manca il sesso con te, mi mancano i baci, ma comincia a passarmi la voglia, il giorno che passa del tutto siamo fritti!!"
> ...


Ma bisogna parlare la stessa lingua...no?
QUando un uomo e una donna si trovano in una stanza e si sentono simili..
Non hanno molto bisogno di parlare...
E tu sei una torda, amica mia...se caschi in futili sensi di colpa...
Ti narro un giochino che faccio con mia moglie...quando non trovo una cosa in casa...
E ne capitano di cose...
Le chiedo se ha visto questa cosa...e lei dice no...
Poi per caso la ritrovo in posti impensati e le dico...Visto mi hai fatto un dispetto sei stata tu a nasconderla...colpa tua...
Ecco sta cosa detta a mia moglie la fa ridere...
Detta a te da tuo marito...può realmente convincerti che ha ragione lui...

Ieri mia moglie entra in una stanza al buio e inciampa sui miei stivali e per un pelo non si ammazza...
Lei inizia a dire...hai fatto apposta hai tentato di uccidermi...
E io...no colpa tua...nessuno entra in una stanza al buio...

E la cosa che a me fa sorridere sotto i baffi è quel tuo...ah ma dopo il tradimento...
Credimi più un maschio si crede un padre eterno...più soffre se viene punto sul vivo eh?

Si dopo tutti bravi eh?
Ah ok...lui ti faceva soffrire per punizione no?
Ah ok...non ti scopava...perchè...tu non sapevi approcciarlo nella maniera giusta no?
Qua Nausicaa....qua dal conte...che con la sua munificenza ti insegna tutto...

Il cielo in una stanza...mia cara!


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, pugliese


Barese?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma bisogna parlare la stessa lingua...no?
> QUando un uomo e una donna si trovano in una stanza e si sentono simili..
> Non hanno molto bisogno di parlare...
> E tu sei una torda, amica mia...se caschi in futili sensi di colpa...
> ...


Eh sì.
Se lui mi avesse detto che avevo messo via le cose male per fare un dispetto a lui, alla fine ci avrei creduto. E mi sarei sentita una cacca.
Ma è successo sai?
Che lui andasse a prendersi una cosa da mangiare, poi andassi io a prendermi qualcosa, e lui mi dicesse "perchè non l'hai preso anche per me?" incavolato per la mia mancanza di delicatezza... E io mi sono scusata, tutta vergognosa... fino a che una mia amica non mi ha scrollato...

No, non mi faceva stare male per punizione. Ma era lui che stava male, non io.
E invece, sì, non faceva l'amore con me perchè io non lo approcciavo nel modo giusto. Così mi ha detto. *Quale* fosse il modo giusto invece, non me l'ha mai detto, anche se gliel'ho chiesto tante volte...


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> Se lui mi avesse detto che avevo messo via le cose male per fare un dispetto a lui, alla fine ci avrei creduto. E mi sarei sentita una cacca.
> Ma è successo sai?
> Che lui andasse a prendersi una cosa da mangiare, poi andassi io a prendermi qualcosa, e lui mi dicesse "perchè non l'hai preso anche per me?" incavolato per la mia mancanza di delicatezza... E io mi sono scusata, tutta vergognosa... fino a che una mia amica non mi ha scrollato...
> ...


Ma è terribile... 
E anche sbagliato che tu ti sentissi in colpa.. però capisco che a volte se ci stai dentro non riesci a dare il giusto perso alle cose.
Il mio compagno ci prova a suo modo anche lui.. Non si spiega? Colpa mia che non gli ho posto la domanda nel modo corretto.
Inciampa nel tappeto? Colpa mia che l'ho comprato. Sbaglia la strada? Colpa mia che non ho acceso prima il navigatore, e che ho pensato che il segnale per l'autostrada fosse perfettamente leggibile.. Ah ah ah :mrgreen:
Beh io a volte mi incavolo, a volte mi faccio una grassa risata e finisce lì. Non è così 24h su 24 eh, se no sai che flebo (soprattutto non è così per le cose importanti), ma oramai su questo suo lato ci rido su, tuttosommato.
Se riuscisse a farmi sentire in colpa, sarebbe un problema, ma sicuramente non è il suo intento (deresponsabilizza sè stesso) e quindi nella misura in cui non mi scalfisce, lo lascio fare.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è terribile...
> E anche sbagliato che tu ti sentissi in colpa.. però capisco che a volte se ci stai dentro non riesci a dare il giusto perso alle cose.
> Il mio compagno ci prova a suo modo anche lui.. Non si spiega? Colpa mia che non gli ho posto la domanda nel modo corretto.
> Inciampa nel tappeto? Colpa mia che l'ho comprato. Sbaglia la strada? Colpa mia che non ho acceso prima il navigatore, e che ho pensato che il segnale per l'autostrada fosse perfettamente leggibile.. Ah ah ah :mrgreen:
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...mia moglie dice che sono un maestro indiscusso nel fare leva sugli altrui sensi di colpa....perchè io non conosco questo sentimento...ma io con lei ci ho sempre giocato su...perchè appunto...è così menefreghista...che ti dice...eh no caro amico...e ride...AAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
I sensi di colpa femminili sono sempre stati per me una colossale rottura di maroni...
Eh no Conte...non la faccio sta roba con te...poi mi sento in colpa nei confronti di mio marito...e io ti guardo con la faccia da John Beluschi e ti dico...ogni senso di colpa va stroncato sul nascere...AHAHAHAHAAH...come mi diverto a fare il diavoletto tentatore...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Barese?


Mai sia. Le persone peggiori che ho incontrato stanno tutte lì...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mai sia. Le persone peggiori che ho incontrato stanno tutte lì...


Allora penso di sapere dove di dove sei  non lo scrivo, ma ne sono quasi sicura... solo in un posto tramandano tanto astio verso Bari...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è terribile...
> E anche sbagliato che tu ti sentissi in colpa.. però capisco che a volte se ci stai dentro non riesci a dare il giusto perso alle cose.
> Il mio compagno ci prova a suo modo anche lui.. Non si spiega? Colpa mia che non gli ho posto la domanda nel modo corretto.
> Inciampa nel tappeto? Colpa mia che l'ho comprato. Sbaglia la strada? Colpa mia che non ho acceso prima il navigatore, e che ho pensato che il segnale per l'autostrada fosse perfettamente leggibile.. Ah ah ah :mrgreen:
> ...


Lui con me era così, su tutto, cose importanti comprese, e io purtroppo non ero più in grado di farmi grasse risate...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora penso di sapere dove di dove sei  non lo scrivo, ma ne sono quasi sicura... solo in un posto tramandano tanto astio verso Bari...


Sai perchè c'è astio? Non per partito preso, ma perchè è come il ricco che ruba al povero. I fatti stanno lì a dimostrarlo.
Molta gente lo fa perchè è stupida e vuole solo fare l'ultras, per farsi forte. Ma, purtroppo, ci sono fatti conclamati. E' come un Iraq, in cui qualcuno viene da fuori a farsi gli affari suoi. A prendere e non dare.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Un uomo d'altri tempi..
> Forse hai dato troppo Claudio. Inoltre sei stato sfortunato, hai trovato una donna che non sapeva apprezzare il tesoro che aveva accanto. Quasi tutti, chi a momenti alterni, chi sempre, soffriamo di presbiopia... vediamo meglio ciò che è più distante.
> 
> Certe donne sono in difficoltà, ricoperte così di amore e di attenzioni si sentono soffocare e si allontanano, o per riequilibrare tendono ad essere più distaccate e fredde.. forse perchè non riescono a sostenerlo, non si sentono di meritarlo, o chissà..
> ...


No sono soltanto un normalissimo uomo, una persona che come tante nella sua vita ha letto  moltissimi romanzi, ed ha trasformato quello che ha letto in   realtà, una realtà che in fondo credo tutti gli uomini vorrebbero fare propria, e sono sicuro che dentro lo pensano ma come sempre, tra il pensare e fare....

Dopo il tradimento, mia moglie ha realizzato la realtà, si è svegliata di botto, è maturata nel tempo di un fulmine che saetta nel cielo.
Con lei abbiamo parlato, analizzato vita morte passione e miracoli della sua vita e della mia; abbiamo capito assieme quello che è successo e del perchè è successo, e come pensavo io.. come ho sempre pensato io... lei era rimasta una bambina viziata dal padre, una bambina con una madre che le nascondeva la vita, una bambina che guardava chiunque e parlava con chiunque senza capire che lei non era adatta a stare in società, non adatta perchè era priva di malizia priva di capire le battute le occhiate, i segnali di chi ci provava. 
Ora ha capito ed è da un anno circa che sta veramente male sia nel posto di lavoro che a contatto con gli altri, e questo perchè ha capito finalmente che vuol dire la vita e la società che ci circonda.
Probabilmente la descrizione che faccio di mia moglie risulterà alquanto strana e non veritiera..... pensate un po voi che ho ammortizzato il tutto altrimenti mi sa che mi dite clà ma che cavolo stai a dire?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> No sono soltanto un normalissimo uomo, una persona che come tante nella sua vita ha letto  moltissimi romanzi, ed ha trasformato quello che ha letto in   realtà, una realtà che in fondo credo tutti gli uomini vorrebbero fare propria, e sono sicuro che dentro lo pensano ma come sempre, tra il pensare e fare....
> 
> Dopo il tradimento, mia moglie ha realizzato la realtà, si è svegliata di botto, è maturata nel tempo di un fulmine che saetta nel cielo.
> Con lei abbiamo parlato, analizzato vita morte passione e miracoli della sua vita e della mia; abbiamo capito assieme quello che è successo e del perchè è successo, e come pensavo io.. come ho sempre pensato io... lei era rimasta una bambina viziata dal padre, una bambina con una madre che le nascondeva la vita, una bambina che guardava chiunque e parlava con chiunque senza capire che lei non era adatta a stare in società, non adatta perchè era priva di malizia priva di capire le battute le occhiate, i segnali di chi ci provava.
> ...



Sembra che tu descriva una principessina che non è mai riuscita a cogliere la fatica che fanno le "altre" persone a vivere... altre perchè tu, sembra, provvedevi a tutto...
Una madre che rimane bambina, a giocare coi figli nel giardino incantato...

Sembra incredibile, in effetti...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e questa?
> 
> (scusa sono arrivata tardi per la scodella!)
> 
> ...


AUAHAUAHAHAHAHAAH mortacci miaa!!


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mi stai dicendo che sono tonta?


No, ho pensato che pensassi che faccio sempre il furbo


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> No sono soltanto un normalissimo uomo, una persona che come tante nella sua vita ha letto  moltissimi romanzi, ed ha trasformato quello che ha letto in   realtà, *una realtà che in fondo credo tutti gli uomini vorrebbero fare propria, e sono sicuro che dentro lo pensano *ma come sempre, tra il pensare e fare....


Ehm.. non per contraddirti ma... secondo me a molti uomini non passano neanche per l'anticamera del cervello certi pensieri, certi gesti...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Infatti lo penso anche io. Ma non perchè molti uomini non lo vogliano fare, ma perchè hanno capito che dall'altra parte non gliene frega molto di queste cose. Serve altro per arrivare al dunque...
Anche a me, se una donna lo facesse, mi darebbe forse anche fastidio.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Dicendo che il 99,9% cade nel tradimento senza parlare, hai messo me in quell'1% , perchè io capii e parlai( parlo da tradito non da traditore,) certo senza risultato .-)
> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, io ho sempre asserito che quando c'è un tradimento in mezzo, la colpa non ricade soltanto sul tradito, ma nella coppia.
> Mi dispiace scrivere e menzionare sempre farfalla, ma mi tocca farlo visto quello che ho letto. ( ma credo che io e farfalla già ci siamo capiti prima.) *Il dialogare parlare, affrontare problemi assieme, dovrebbe essere sinonimo di crescita, maturità,comprensione e possibilmente alla fine intesa e conoscenza dell'altro.* *Come fa farfalla a tenersi il peso di una così grande*  crescita, senza il supporto del marito? è giusto tutto ciò per lei? è giusto che per uno sbaglio anche se così grande, lei debba ora sopportare il tutto? ed il marito che ruolo svolge in questa crescita? ( e ribadisco un concetto scritto sopra, quando si tradisce la colpa sta nella coppia, non in una sola persona.)
> Perdonami farfalla, sembra quasi io stia diventando un martello pneumatico nei tuoi confronti.


Claudio io nel 99,9% parlavo di chi tradisce infatti. Forse Claudio era già troppo tardi? Chissà.
Claudio tu hai ragione, però a volte si entra in un meccanismo, immagino, in cui nella coppia magari entrambi avvertono il disagio e ognuno per paura di parlare all'altro tace....
E' sbagliato nella teoria ma poi nella pratica è difficile attuare la cosa più giusta da fare! 
Farfalla penso riesca a tenersi un segreto così grande(immagino, poi sarà lei a rispondere), proprio perchè come ha affermato, senza questo sbaglio, che poi tanto sbaglio non è stato, non avrebbe mai capito chi è, cosa voleva e cosa era meglio per la sua vita! In questo caso suo marito!

Se confessasse a suo marito, una cosa così grande rischia di mettere in crisi il suo matrimonio! Lei attraverso quella crisi, invece ha capito che è quello a cui tiene di più! 

E' un concetto un pò difficile e non riesco a spiegarlo, però spero che tu riesca a capire cosa voglio dire!
 Che sopporta si un peso grande ma, che al tempo stesso l'ha cambiata, gli ha permesso di capire come comportarsi e soprattutto cosa erano le cose importanti per lei!

Claudio io penso che le evoluzioni personali, a volte vanno oltre il rapporto di coppia, restiamo comunque degli individui pensanti pur facendo parte di un duo! Mio pensiero! 

In questo caso io vedo farfalla come la persona che attraverso la sua evoluzione personale ha portato un cambiamento nella coppia e aspetta che il marito si adegui (quindi si evolva e cresca), per ripristinare un nuovo felice e rinnovato equilibrio!

Concordo che quando si tradisce il problema sta nella coppia!


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Non penso stia *sempre *nella coppia. Se uno ha la testa allegra non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non penso stia *sempre *nella coppia. Se uno ha la testa allegra non c'è nulla da fare.


Quoto. ci sono casi a sè.


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mai sia. Le persone peggiori che ho incontrato stanno tutte lì...


Un salentino avrebbe scritto salentino...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Un salentino avrebbe scritto salentino...


Cioè?


----------



## MK (27 Ottobre 2011)

Cioè se sei salentino sei un salentino atipico


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cioè se sei salentino sei un salentino atipico



??? perchè? E sono salentino?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mai sia. Le persone peggiori che ho incontrato stanno tutte lì...


Dai dillo che sei salentino...andy...dillo...che la Matra ti riempie di baci!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non penso stia *sempre *nella coppia. Se uno ha la testa allegra non c'è nulla da fare.


Vero...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...grande Andy....
E io ho un adorabile testolone pieno di allegria....AHAHAHAAHAH...


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Avevo scritto la mià città all'inizio nel profilo. Poi la tolsi per un motivo semplice.
Avevo parlato male, nella mia storia, di alcuni personaggi, dando delle indicazioni. Sarebbe poi chiaro capire costoro e la mia ex dove abitano...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non penso stia *sempre *nella coppia. Se uno ha la testa allegra non c'è nulla da fare.


Si si Andy, ho scritto in maniera un pò confusa, perchè ero in ufficio e quindi scrivevo e riprendevo il concetto appena possibile!

Non ci sono regole e non sempre le cose sono uguali, a volte sono le esperienze a cambiarti...per quello ho scritto che anche se si vive in due, si rimane pur sempre individui!
E neanche è giusto dire ti ho tradito per causa tua...

Il mio dire il problema è nella coppia, voleva essere più un modo per ribadire che a volte è un "disagio" che si avverte all'interno della coppia e si manifesta nei modi più differenti!

Concordo anche con Lastris che poi ogni persona è a se e ogni storia anche!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Parlare...
> 
> Potete anche non credermi, ma io ci ho provato per anni. E non mandandogliele a dire, non accennando... "ehi, abbiamo dei problemi, non si va avanti così... stiamo male, abbiamo bisogno di un aiuto!"
> "questa mancanza totale di intimità fisica non è normale, e ci fa male... io sono frustrata, piena di rabbia, mi manca il sesso con te, mi mancano i baci, ma comincia a passarmi la voglia, il giorno che passa del tutto siamo fritti!!"
> ...


Che parlare sia essenziale , io ne sono convintissimo.
Dico spesso che si deve stare bene con se stessi, e dicendo ciò confermo la frase prima scritta, perchè se tu provi a parlare stai cominciando a voler cambiare qualcosa, stai cominciando ad esternare,a voler capire o fare capire, e nel momento in cui esterni parlando stai facendo la tua parte! se dall'altra parte ancora non si riesce per mille motivi a capire , a recepire, vuol dire che, o che ancora non si è pronti, o ci sta sotto qualcosa di cui l'altra parte ancora non vuole o non capisce o non vuole capire che è giunto il momento di parlare, e buttare tutto fuori. ( e comunque ricordiamoci che ognuno di noi dentro è diverso, e spesso ha bisogno di stimoli diversi per riuscire a discutere e buttare tutto fuori.)

Spesso quando è troppo tardi, tutto il passato con le parole dette, le voci, i baci, gli occhi che ti guardano e ti parlano ritornano e ti fanno capire quello che, prima non volevi o non riuscivi a capire.

E comunque troppo tardi non è mai!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti lo penso anche io. Ma non perchè molti uomini non lo vogliano fare, ma perchè hanno capito che dall'altra parte non gliene frega molto di queste cose. Serve altro per arrivare al dunque...
> Anche a me, se una donna lo facesse, mi darebbe forse anche fastidio.


Al dunque ? e cosa sarebbe il dunque ? la scopata?
Andy mi sono chiesto tante volte che scopo ho io nella vita, e nel frattempo mi sono guardato in giro, ho visto personaggi importanti, importanti e di tutti i generi politici, poeti, scultori tutti che lasciano qualcosa in questa vita.
A me basta lasciare i miei figli in questo mondo, e lasciarli con gli insegnamenti di cui io sono convinto, e se aprire uno sportello della macchina alla persona che io amo, servirà a farmi ricordare nel tempo sia dai miei figli che da altri... sarò felice di quel poco che mi ha distinto e che ha fatto parte della mia natura.
E comunque sono convinto che alle donne piace la galanteria.. altrochè...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Claudio io nel 99,9% parlavo di chi tradisce infatti. Forse Claudio era già troppo tardi? Chissà.
> Claudio tu hai ragione, però a volte si entra in un meccanismo, immagino, in cui nella coppia magari entrambi avvertono il disagio e ognuno per paura di parlare all'altro tace....
> E' sbagliato nella teoria ma poi nella pratica è difficile attuare la cosa più giusta da fare!
> Farfalla penso riesca a tenersi un segreto così grande(immagino, poi sarà lei a rispondere), proprio perchè come ha affermato, senza questo sbaglio, che poi tanto sbaglio non è stato, non avrebbe mai capito chi è, cosa voleva e cosa era meglio per la sua vita! In questo caso suo marito!
> ...


Capisco quello che vuoi dirmi.
E se si può usare questo termine, tifo per farfalla, e tifo per il marito di lei, che riesca a crescere e maturare e far felice farfalla senza che essa debba per forza ........


----------



## Daniele (29 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> In questo caso io vedo farfalla come la persona che attraverso la sua evoluzione personale ha portato un cambiamento nella coppia e aspetta che il marito si adegui (quindi si evolva e cresca), per ripristinare un nuovo felice e rinnovato equilibrio!


Diavoletta, penso invece che lei abbia preso la cosa come una evoluzione, mentre è stata una totale involuzione per non aver vissuto prima quello che ha vissuto dopo, lei semplicemene si è rimbambita per due anni...non ci vedo nessuna evoluzione o consapevolezza maggiore in quanto ha imparato, perchè se fosse così allora avrei ragione nel pensare che alle donne la consapevolezza non arriva per la testa, ma da parti più basse e la cosa sarebbe alquanto ripugnante. Ogni persona che vede nel sesso una consapevolezza per me si è fulminata un neurone o molti di più, come nel mangiare o dfecare non vedo nessuna maggiore evoluzione della mente.
Invece vedo molto di questo in gente che si interroga, che legge, che si interessa a tante cose, perchè i bisogni basilari non possono fornirci nessuna chiave di lettura su chi siamo e sul perchè siamo. 
Ma qui parlo di altro ed in fondo iopernecessità ho dovuto curare maggiormente altro, visto che i piaceri terreni mi sono per lo più esclusi (non provo piacere in quasi nulla, se non nel provare a fare qualcosa di estremamente pericoloso, in quei casi l'adrenalina c'è, ma solo in quelli)


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diavoletta, penso invece che lei abbia preso la cosa come una evoluzione, mentre è stata una totale involuzione per non aver vissuto prima quello che ha vissuto dopo, lei semplicemene si è rimbambita per due anni...non ci vedo nessuna evoluzione o consapevolezza maggiore in quanto ha imparato, perchè se fosse così allora avrei ragione nel pensare che alle donne la consapevolezza non arriva per la testa, ma da parti più basse e la cosa sarebbe alquanto ripugnante. Ogni persona che vede nel sesso una consapevolezza per me si è fulminata un neurone o molti di più, come nel mangiare o dfecare non vedo nessuna maggiore evoluzione della mente.
> Invece vedo molto di questo in gente che si interroga, che legge, che si interessa a tante cose, perchè i bisogni basilari non possono fornirci nessuna chiave di lettura su chi siamo e sul perchè siamo.
> Ma qui parlo di altro ed in fondo iopernecessità ho dovuto curare maggiormente altro, visto che i piaceri terreni mi sono per lo più esclusi (non provo piacere in quasi nulla, se non nel provare a fare qualcosa di estremamente pericoloso, in quei casi l'adrenalina c'è, ma solo in quelli)


Sono rimasto  a bocca aperta!! e non per l'ultima parte.
Che dire.... Daniele non si puo rimbambire mentre gli altri si. Daniele ha la consapevolezza di tutto ( peccato che il tutto parta sempre dalla testa e non da... 
Ora so anche che gli adolescenti sono ripugnanti perchè hanno in testa soltanto una cosa.( è un esempio chi vuole capire capisca.)
 Ora so anche che  si può interrogare, interessare, crescere, soltanto un ragazzo; ma non una persona matura che fa della vita un'insegnamento e che, ne impara giustamente.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sono rimasto  a bocca aperta!! e non per l'ultima parte.
> Che dire.... Daniele non si puo rimbambire mentre gli altri si. Daniele ha la consapevolezza di tutto ( peccato che il tutto parta sempre dalla testa e non da...
> Ora so anche che gli adolescenti sono ripugnanti perchè hanno in testa soltanto una cosa.( è un esempio chi vuole capire capisca.)
> Ora so anche che  si può interrogare, interessare, crescere, soltanto un ragazzo; ma non una persona matura che fa della vita un'insegnamento e che, ne impara giustamente.


Hai mai letto la storia del mago di OZ?
Ecco Daniele è come quello là che parla attraverso il megafono sperando che tutti ci caschino...
Verrà mai un giorno che ha il coraggio di affrontare la realtà? 
No eh?


----------



## Daniele (30 Ottobre 2011)

Se una persona è adulta la consapevolezza di sè non passa per il sesso, solo se si è estremamente mancanti di cervello può passare da quello, oh, se una persona ha consapevolezze da questo avrebbe da preoccuparsi un poco, perchè vorrebbe dire che ha da lavorare su di sè allo sfinimento, perchè si è a livelli adolescenziali.


----------



## tesla (30 Ottobre 2011)

in questo discorso trovo qualche parte di verità, anche se come sempre è un po' "talebano" 
trovo raccapricciante che il mondo ruoti attorno al sesso, che è bellissimo per carità, ma con chi si ama (per me).
per quanto mi riguarda me lo so godere appieno, ma mi spengo nel momento stesso in cui la persona con cui sto esce dalla mia vita; contestualmente al rapporto sentimentale non esiste nessuno al di fuori di lei. 
se anche provassi una rarefatta e larvata emozione per qualcun'altra, interverrebbe un meccanismo virtuoso che mi devia altrove.
alla luce dei fatti è un pacco pazzesco 
se fossi ancora in garanzia mi porterei subito in assistenza


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se una persona è adulta la consapevolezza di sè non passa per il sesso, solo se si è estremamente mancanti di cervello può passare da quello, oh, se una persona ha consapevolezze da questo avrebbe da preoccuparsi un poco, perchè vorrebbe dire che ha da lavorare su di sè allo sfinimento, perchè si è a livelli adolescenziali.


Daniele, per piacere leggimi e non credere che io voglia offenderti, sto solo cercando di farti capire ( sperando che io sia nel giusto e tu nel sbagliato. Anche perchè la mia è un opinione , la tua anche.)
Leggo spesso nei tuoi scritti una convinzione che rasenta una sicurezza che da fastidio, si da fastidio perchè sembra quasi che tu quando scrivi, voglia giudicare, e parti sempre dal presupposto che il ragionare non debba mai portare a compiere degli sbagli.
Intanto Daniele adulti non si diventa mai, mai!! s'impara sempre nel proprio percorso di vita, e si spera che si prenda insegnamento dagli sbagli.
Tutto e dico tutto parte dal cervello , anche il sesso! quindi cerchiamo di non fare distinzioni tra sesso e ragione.
Ognuno di noi per quanto possa essere fedele, avere etica, educazione; nel suo cervello ci stanno pensieri che vanno oltre la fedeltà l'etica , l'educazione..... Ma ci sono quegli eventi che alcune volte nonostante sappiamo sia sbagliato, non c'è ne frega una beata mazza!! e sbagliamo.
E ti ripeto ancora una volta una cosa che già ti scrissi, è sbagliato pensare al suicidio, è sbagliato pensare a commettere degli omicidi, ma tu ne avevi pensieri. 
Pensi non sia adolescenziali pensare all'omicidio o al suicidio? 
Siamo esseri umani Daniele e propensi allo sbaglio. Beato chi non commette grossi sbagli!!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> in questo discorso trovo qualche parte di verità, anche se come sempre è un po' "talebano"
> trovo raccapricciante che il mondo ruoti attorno al sesso, che è bellissimo per carità, ma con chi si ama (per me).
> per quanto mi riguarda me lo so godere appieno, ma mi spengo nel momento stesso in cui la persona con cui sto esce dalla mia vita; contestualmente al rapporto sentimentale non esiste nessuno al di fuori di lei.
> se anche provassi una rarefatta e larvata emozione per qualcun'altra, interverrebbe un meccanismo virtuoso che mi devia altrove.
> ...


tesla se la maggior parte di noi si trova qua a confrontarsi, è appunto perchè trova strano ( tra le mille sottigliezze che l'amore-sesso ha) che il mondo si concentri sul sesso e sugli sbagli che esso ci porta a commettere.
Anche per me non esiste sesso senza amore.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

1) Non ho affermato che tradire il proprio compagno sia giusto!
2) Non ho detto che le consapevolezze si acquisiscono attraverso il sesso.
3)...in questo momento non mi viene in mente ma c'è sempre un tre!



Daniele, sia chiaro che non sono a favore del tradimento! 
Anche se nella mia situazione sono stata mio malgrado l'amante, ho sofferto e soffro tutt'ora, di questa situazione! Sono stata sempre per la verità, anche quando a volte non è necessario o posso far finta di niente....

Ma sbagliare è umano e credo che nelle situazioni bisogna passarci, per giudicarle!
Io sono stata stupida e cieca, benchè avessi tutti i segnali, eppure ho perseverato in una situazione che mi ha solo umiliato...
Qui in tanti mi hanno bacchettato e trattato a muso duro!

Non ho tradito nessuno a parte me stessa, ho dato poco valore a me stessa!
Ma c'è anche chi ha saputo dirmi, ora hai imparato guarda avanti a te stessa....

Se una persona che tradisce il proprio compagno/a poi si pente e riesce a capire con chi voglia stare veramente, non dico che è giusto questo comportamento ma, dico se sbagliare è servito a capirti, a cambiare e farti evolvere ok! Convivi con il tuo errore e portane il peso e adesso vai avanti.

Diverso è il discorso di altre persone qui dentro che affermano di amare il proprio compagno/a e continuano a tradirli allegramente!

Io sono dovuta passare attraverso questo grande sbaglio(verso me stessa) per capire chi era importante e cosa! Senza questo sbaglio io non avrei mai capito il mio valore. Avrei continuato a sentirmi in colpa e responsabile, sbagliata, non meritevole del suo affetto....mentre la persona cattiva e sporca era solo LUI.

Sbagliare è anche crescere, quando sei consapevole di aver sbagliato e riesci a guardarti dentro a doverti confrontare con te stesso!

Questo non significa affermare che per avere consapevolezza bisogna fare sesso! Non significa che tradire e tenersi il segreto, sia giusto!

Ciao!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> 1) Non ho affermato che tradire il proprio compagno sia giusto!
> 2) Non ho detto che le consapevolezze si acquisiscono attraverso il sesso.
> 3)...in questo momento non mi viene in mente ma c'è sempre un tre!
> 
> ...


Hoo!! brava!!


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Qui in tanti mi hanno bacchettato e trattato a muso duro!


Sai, in tanti ti bacchettano quando tu fai lo stronzo con una persona.
In tanti ti bacchettano quando invece fai il pollo, raggirato da un altro stronzo.

Come la fai la fai, la sbagli...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, in tanti ti bacchettano quando tu fai lo stronzo con una persona.
> In tanti ti bacchettano quando invece fai il pollo, raggirato da un altro stronzo.
> 
> Come la fai la fai, la sbagli...


Se sei bello ti tirano le pietre...
Se sei brutto ti tirano le pietre...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, in tanti ti bacchettano quando tu fai lo stronzo con una persona.
> In tanti ti bacchettano quando invece fai il pollo, raggirato da un altro stronzo.
> 
> Come la fai la fai, la sbagli...


Andy lo so, infatti mi è dispiaciuto che molti si sono fermati solo per dirmi sei una polla, di cosa ti lamenti? 
Senza capire le cause! Come se qui siano tutti felici e furbi!

Tranquillo Andy che anche chi tradisce allegramente, anche se non è la vittima ma il carnefice ha i suoi problemi, così come i polli!

Vedi il mio caso, io ero la polla perchè ho autostima zero, lui invece aveva bisogno delle mie adulazioni per vivere, l'ho sentito parlare male di tutti i suoi amici sposati, l'ho sentito incolparmi di tutto....alla fine, sono venuta a capo della verità!
La persona più triste e insicura era lui!
L'importante è andare oltre e capire se stessi, per non farti più influenzare dal giudizio altrui!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy lo so, infatti mi è dispiaciuto che molti si sono fermati solo per dirmi sei una polla, di cosa ti lamenti?
> Senza capire le cause! Come se qui siano tutti felici e furbi!
> *
> Tranquillo Andy che anche chi tradisce allegramente, anche se non è la vittima ma il carnefice ha i suoi problemi, così come i polli!*
> ...


La differenza è che chi ama ed è tradito, prova un dolore molto più profondo.

Ricambio l'abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy lo so, infatti mi è dispiaciuto che molti si sono fermati solo per dirmi sei una polla, di cosa ti lamenti?
> Senza capire le cause! Come se qui siano tutti felici e furbi!
> 
> Tranquillo Andy che anche chi tradisce allegramente, anche se non è la vittima ma il carnefice ha i suoi problemi, così come i polli!
> ...


Brava! Un sorriso e una pacchetta...sullle....spalle...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La differenza è che chi ama ed è tradito, prova un dolore molto più profondo.
> 
> Ricambio l'abbraccio


Vero!
Ma nel caso di Diavoletta, lei era inconsapevole...cazzo...dai ma ti immagini?
TU sei di sani principi e ti ritrovi a scoprire solo dopo di essere stata l'amante di uno sposato...dai su...
Non è stata polla...
Dai chi di noi si sognerebbe...ah mi ami? Ah si...caccia fora il certificato di nubilato xd...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La differenza è che chi ama ed è tradito, prova un dolore molto più profondo.
> 
> Ricambio l'abbraccio


Lo so, purtroppo! Io infatti ancora soffro e non so come andare avanti al momento, non vedo la luce! Ma ce la faremo!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero!
> Ma nel caso di Diavoletta, lei era inconsapevole...cazzo...dai ma ti immagini?
> TU sei di sani principi e ti ritrovi a scoprire solo dopo di essere stata l'amante di uno sposato...dai su...
> Non è stata polla...
> Dai chi di noi si sognerebbe...ah mi ami? Ah si...*caccia fora il certificato di nubilato* xd...


Ieri no, domani vedrai che faccio tirare fuori tutti i documenti necessari!


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero!
> Ma nel caso di Diavoletta, lei era inconsapevole...cazzo...dai ma ti immagini?
> TU sei di sani principi e ti ritrovi a scoprire solo dopo di essere stata l'amante di uno sposato...dai su...
> Non è stata polla...
> Dai chi di noi si sognerebbe...ah mi ami? Ah si...caccia fora il certificato di nubilato xd...


Conte, anche a me lei era sposata, e non lo sapevo 

Sono stato un pollo: 
un giorno uno la riconobbe come la moglie di un altro. 
In macchina mi chiamò proprio come quell'altro. 
Mi arrivò una mail anonima che me lo diceva. 
Sul suo citofono c'erano nome e cognome di quell'altro.

Le ultime due cose proprio verso la fine, quando ho cominciato io a pressare.

E alla mia domanda, fatta all'inizio del rapporto: sei sposata? Prima mi ha offeso accusandomi di non crederle, poi mi ha sempre negato, perchè sono un bambalucco che credo agli altri e non a lei...

E mi aveva dasto anche il cognome falso


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ieri no, domani vedrai che faccio tirare fuori tutti i documenti necessari!


Io ti direi...Donna bacia il dito di sanpietro che per l'antichità perse l'unghia...


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ieri no, domani vedrai che faccio tirare fuori tutti i documenti necessari!


Mi sa che la prossima volta investigo eccome anche io. Ora basta.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Conte, anche a me lei era sposata, e non lo sapevo
> 
> Sono stato un pollo:
> un giorno uno la riconobbe come la moglie di un altro.
> ...


Ok...ma è finita no?
Perchè ci dovrebbero rimettere le brave ragazze?
Starai più in carampana la prossima volta no?


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma è finita no?
> *Perchè ci dovrebbero rimettere le brave ragazze?*
> Starai più in carampana la prossima volta no?


Bisogna investigare per sapere se lo sono, no? A parole lo sono tutte


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bisogna investigare per sapere se lo sono, no? A parole lo sono tutte


Cosa intendete per brave ragazze?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bisogna investigare per sapere se lo sono, no? A parole lo sono tutte


Andy non serve investigare ma seguire il proprio intuito! Tu, come me, hai voluto credere non a te stesso e quello che il cuore ti suggeriva ma, fidarti ciecamente di lei e io di lui, quando tutte le prove dicevano il contrario!
Se non c'è fiducia non c'è la base, a mio avviso, per costruire niente!

Dobbiamo solo imparare a fidarci di più di noi stessi e non degli altri!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy non serve investigare ma seguire il proprio intuito! Tu, come me, hai voluto credere non a te stesso e quello che il cuore ti suggeriva ma, fidarti ciecamente di lei e io di lui, quando tutte le prove dicevano il contrario!
> Se non c'è fiducia non c'è la base, a mio avviso, per costruire niente!
> 
> Dobbiamo solo imparare a fidarci di più di noi stessi e non degli altri!


Non l'intuito: I FATTI.
Se uno ti ama: ti tratta bene!
No?
A parole boni tutti no?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non l'intuito: I FATTI.
> Se uno ti ama: ti tratta bene!
> No?
> A parole boni tutti no?


Giusto i FATTI! 

Ma come si fa allora a distinguere i mariti che amano le loro moglie e le tradiscono??? Perchè lì i fatti ci sono....le amano!


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Ok, aprite la porta degli insulti *a valanga* al sottoscritto.

Mi raccomando *andateci pesante*.

Io cerco di recuperare la persona che amo. Mi manca troppo e se c'è uno spiraglio...

PS: per favore, tutto tranne "venale", è l'unica cosa che non lo sono davvero...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, aprite la porta degli insulti *a valanga* al sottoscritto.
> 
> Mi raccomando *andateci pesante*.
> 
> ...


Andy mi sono persa, io non voglio insultarti e neanche andarci pesante.....neanche penso che tu sia venale!Quindi mi sono persa qualcosa!?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, aprite la porta degli insulti *a valanga* al sottoscritto.
> 
> Mi raccomando *andateci pesante*.
> 
> ...


scusa non ho capito: stai cercando di rimetterti insieme a quella sposata che si deve laureare che ti ha fatto fare l'amante per 2/3 anni a tua insaputa e grazie alla quale hai perso un concorso da ricercatore perché lei si era trombata il commissario?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Giusto i FATTI!
> 
> Ma come si fa allora a distinguere i mariti che amano le loro moglie e le tradiscono??? Perchè lì i fatti ci sono....le amano!


Nn so possono distinguere ...
Ma ti dico il nn dipendere da un'altra persona in niente fa si che l'altro se sta con te e perché sei tu nn perché pensa che lasciandoti potresti fare pazzie o nn riesci a mantenerti ...


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa non ho capito: stai cercando di rimetterti insieme a quella sposata che si deve laureare che ti ha fatto fare l'amante per 2/3 anni a tua insaputa e grazie alla quale hai perso un concorso da ricercatore perché lei si era trombata il commissario?


Se è separata o divorziata sono disposto a non tenerne conto.
Comunque non ho mai pensato che si fosse trombata il commissario, sicuramente no (oddio, commissario, un uomo di cacca... pensa che non è nemmeno un uomo: gli ho chiesto più volte un confronto faccia a faccia, è scappato... ma quando deve mandare in giro amail di pubblicità personale, continua a mandarle anche a me, con tutto che io gli rispondo di essere un uomo... e continua, eh! Mi dovrebbe anche dei soldi, e tanti... il "prof").

Per Diavoletta: che mi ti sei persa? Nulla, è che io proprio non riesco a non pensarci. C'è stato troppo tra noi due.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se è separata o divorziata sono disposto a non tenerne conto.
> Comunque non ho mai pensato che si fosse trombata il commissario, sicuramente no (oddio, commissario, un uomo di cacca... pensa che non è nemmeno un uomo: gli ho chiesto più volte un confronto faccia a faccia, è scappato... ma quando deve mandare in giro amail di pubblicità personale, continua a mandarle anche a me, con tutto che io gli rispondo di essere un uomo... e continua, eh!).
> 
> Per Diavoletta: che mi ti sei persa? Nulla, è che io proprio non riesco a non pensarci. C'è stato troppo tra noi due.


Andy scusa se mi permetto ma secondo me faresti meglio a starle il più lontano possibile

Ti ha mentito per anni. Come puoi passarci sopra?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se è separata o divorziata sono disposto a non tenerne conto.
> Comunque non ho mai pensato che si fosse trombata il commissario, sicuramente no (oddio, commissario, un uomo di cacca... pensa che non è nemmeno un uomo: gli ho chiesto più volte un confronto faccia a faccia, è scappato... ma quando deve mandare in giro amail di pubblicità personale, continua a mandarle anche a me, con tutto che io gli rispondo di essere un uomo... e continua, eh!).
> 
> Per Diavoletta: che mi ti sei persa? Nulla, è che io proprio non riesco a non pensarci. C'è stato troppo tra noi due.


Andy scusa se mi permetto ma secondo me faresti meglio a starle il più lontano possibile

Ti ha mentito per anni. Come puoi passarci sopra?


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Andy scusa se mi permetto ma secondo me faresti meglio a starle il più lontano possibile
> 
> Ti ha mentito per anni. Come puoi passarci sopra?


Ci sono tante cose che non capisco ancora.


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Sono fatto così: tanti anni fa ero disposto a stare con una prostituta, per amore ma sperando che cambiasse.
A posteriori ho capito che sono stato uno stupido a pensarlo, e che per fortuna è andata come è andata.

In questo caso no, anche perchè, alla fin fine, non ho certezze di nulla. E' la verità, ma è così.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ci sono tante cose che non capisco ancora.


non le capirai tornando insieme a lei

a volte ci sono domande che rimangono senza risposta per sempre, e a un certo punto bisogna farsene una ragione e smettere di farsele

Tu secondo me stai andando incontro ad un'altra megainculata (scusa il termine). E' una storia destinata a finire male, è inutile prolungarla. Soffrirai ancora

Scusa, non ti voglio portare sfiga, ma sento che è così


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non le capirai tornando insieme a lei
> 
> a volte ci sono domande che rimangono senza risposta per sempre, e a un certo punto bisogna farsene una ragione e smettere di farsele
> 
> ...


Ci sono cose strane di mezzo... e siccome io la amo e lei lo sa, anche se non la cerco (ma mando segnali), se dovesse tornare io non dirò di no.
Di certo ora non sto meglio, e se mi guardo intorno non vedo di meglio.


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non le capirai tornando insieme a lei
> 
> a volte ci sono domande che rimangono senza risposta per sempre, e a un certo punto bisogna farsene una ragione e smettere di farsele
> 
> ...


Ci sono cose strane di mezzo... e siccome io la amo e lei lo sa, anche se non la cerco (ma mando segnali), se dovesse tornare io non dirò di no.
Di certo ora non sto meglio, e se mi guardo intorno non vedo di meglio.


----------



## tesla (31 Ottobre 2011)

andy hai una crisi in piena regola, siediti un attimo e rifletti se quello che vuoi è stare con una persona la cui parola non vale niente


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> andy hai una crisi in piena regola, siediti un attimo e rifletti se quello che vuoi è stare con una persona la cui parola non vale niente


Ma che con i fatti...gli ha mostrato che non lo ama per niente...
ANdy...dai ne sei succube...cos'ha di speciale? Dai Andy mandala da me...che la canfuto tutta...
Mandatemi la ex di Daniele...xd...ci penso io! ( ehi non la stupro però.) Ma mi siedo lì e le dico...sai Daniele vorrebbe pagare uno per stuprarti che ne dici? Che ne pensi figliuola? Non trovi che sia un'idea aberrante? Ne parliamo?


----------



## stellanuova (1 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, aprite la porta degli insulti *a valanga* al sottoscritto.
> 
> Mi raccomando *andateci pesante*.
> 
> ...


Andy ma cosa vuoi recuperare ???
Lei con te ha chiuso un capitolo, perchè le piace giocare, tu ormai sai tutto, lei ha confessato,
il gioco è finito e non si divertirebbe più.
Non capisco questo attacco di masochismo da parte tua, sei un ragazzo intelligente che
ha sofferto per amori "sbagliati", adesso basta !
A parte il marito che nasconde, l' hai scritto tu che farfalleggia in giro e ha altri amanti,
cioè tu non eri l'unico.
Dopo tutto quello che ti ha fatto le corri dietro ?
Dai, su, un po' di dignità, quello che provi non può essere amore, sono le tue parti basse
che sentono la sua mancanza.
In tutto questo contesto dovrebbe essere LEI a cercare te, a scusarsi, a chiedere perdono
perchè sente la tua mancanza.
Lo fa ? NO
Le manchi ? NO
Ti ama ? NO
Andy ...... non fare lo zerbinooooo


----------



## Lostris (1 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ok, aprite la porta degli insulti *a valanga* al sottoscritto.
> Mi raccomando *andateci pesante*.
> Io cerco di recuperare la persona che amo. Mi manca troppo e se c'è uno spiraglio...
> PS: per favore, tutto tranne "venale", è l'unica cosa che non lo sono davvero...


Ma perché mai non cerchi di applicare a lei quella severità nei giudizi elargiti spesso qui ad altre donne fedifraghe su questo forum?? Ami tutto di lei? L'accetti così per come si è dimostrata, o per la visione (amorevolmente distorta) che TU hai della sua persona? 
Se uno ti raccontasse questa storia e ti dicesse che l'ha perdonata, che la rivuole, come lo definiresti, onestamente??


----------



## diavoletta_78 (1 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ci sono tante cose che non capisco ancora.


Andy come ti capisco! 


Quintina posso risponderti io che tanto sono nella stessa identica situazione....per me, come diceva un mio amico è la speranza che tutto questo sia solo un brutto sogno!
Vorrei svegliare e pensare di aver sognato questa brutta storia!

Più mi faccio domande più ho risposte, più non mi arrendo al fatto di non aver significato niente!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (1 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nn so possono distinguere ...
> Ma ti dico il nn dipendere da un'altra persona in niente fa si che l'altro se sta con te e perché sei tu nn perché pensa che lasciandoti potresti fare pazzie o nn riesci a mantenerti ...


Ciao luna, ero rientrata con il pensiero di scambiare due chiacchiere in pvt con te....

Il tuo pensiero è un pò confuso ma, spero di aver interpretato quello che vuoi dire! Tu vuoi dire che se qualcuno sta con te è perchè sa che non dipendi da lui?
Lo so! La teoria la so bene è la pratica per l'amore verso me stessa che proprio non riesco ad applicare!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy come ti capisco!
> 
> 
> Quintina posso risponderti io che tanto sono nella stessa identica situazione....per me, come diceva un mio amico è la speranza che tutto questo sia solo un brutto sogno!
> ...


io, per esperienza, vi dico che certe cose non le capirete mai

non c'è niente da capire

l'unica cosa da capire è che al mondo ci sono persone stronze che non ragionano come ragioniamo noi (mi ci metto dentro anch'io, che per anni mi sono fatta fottere la testa e l'anima da uno di questi stronzi)

e che quando uno è stronzo rimane stronzo, e se è stato stronzo per tanto tempo di sicuro non cambierà grazie al vostro amore

bisogna arrendersi all'evidenza, e prima lo farete meglio sarà per voi

magari un pochino vi hanno anche amati... ma hanno un modo malato di amare e se glielo permettete vi trascineranno nella merda all'infinito


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ciao luna, ero rientrata con il pensiero di scambiare due chiacchiere in pvt con te....
> 
> Il tuo pensiero è un pò confuso ma, spero di aver interpretato quello che vuoi dire! Tu vuoi dire che se qualcuno sta con te è perchè sa che non dipendi da lui?
> Lo so! La teoria la so bene è la pratica per l'amore verso me stessa che proprio non riesco ad applicare!


voglio dire che se qualcuno sta con te e sa che tu nn dipendi  da lui in niente  sta con te perche sei tu e basta ....
Bo forse ho scritto la stessa cosa....
Ora nn mi viene in mente nessun esempio...
Anche perche nn capisco come ci si possa fare cosi del male ...
Non nego di nn essere mai stata male ma mi fai male una volta forse due  ma poi vaffanculo e che cazzo....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (1 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> voglio dire che se qualcuno sta con te e sa che tu nn dipendi  da lui in niente  sta con te perche sei tu e basta ....
> Bo forse ho scritto la stessa cosa....
> Ora nn mi viene in mente nessun esempio...
> *Anche perche nn capisco come ci si possa fare cosi del male ...*
> *Non nego di nn essere mai stata male ma mi fai male una volta forse due  ma poi vaffanculo e che cazzo....*



Chiamala disperazione boh! Penso che abbia ragione Conte quando dice che a volte le persone sono talmente sole che il niente che certe persone gli danno è meglio del vuoto che sentono!

Non so che dire!

Avete perfettamente ragione sia tu che Quintina ma che dire.....non so dove si spegne il cervello!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Chiamala disperazione boh! Penso che abbia ragione Conte quando dice che a volte le persone sono talmente sole che *il niente che certe persone gli danno è meglio del vuoto che sentono*!
> 
> Non so che dire!
> 
> Avete perfettamente ragione sia tu che Quintina ma che dire.....non so dove si spegne il cervello!


Non è così! 

Il cervello prima o poi si spegnerà... è questione di tempo. Non ti dico che dimenticherai... ma ricomincerai a vivere normalmente, pur non dimenticando. Un giorno ti sveglierai e ricomincerai a sorridere. Io lo ricordo ancora quel giorno. Era un giorno di primavera, c'era il sole e l'aria frizzantina e camminavo in Via D'Azeglio a Bologna e sorridevo. Ed è stato meraviglioso.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (1 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non è così!
> 
> Il cervello prima o poi si spegnerà... è questione di tempo. Non ti dico che dimenticherai... ma ricomincerai a vivere normalmente, pur non dimenticando. Un giorno ti sveglierai e ricomincerai a sorridere. Io lo ricordo ancora quel giorno. Era un giorno di primavera, c'era il sole e l'aria frizzantina e camminavo in Via D'Azeglio a Bologna e sorridevo. Ed è stato meraviglioso.


Quintina ma tu prima di ritrovare il sorriso, avevi trovato la forza di chiudere e andare avanti! Avevi scelto te stessa! E il tuo orgoglio ha prevalso su tutto, fino a che non passo questa fase anche io, riuscirò a sorridere di nuovo?
Che io possa ritrovare il sorriso prima o poi lo so, il problema è come arrivarci.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Quintina ma tu prima di ritrovare il sorriso, avevi trovato la forza di chiudere e andare avanti! Avevi scelto te stessa! E il tuo orgoglio ha prevalso su tutto, fino a che non passo questa fase anche io, riuscirò a sorridere di nuovo?
> Che io possa ritrovare il sorriso prima o poi lo so, il problema è come arrivarci.....


Non è stato l'orgoglio.

Io stavo morendo. Io ho scelto di sopravvivere. Ho creduto di morire più di una volta e non volevo morire. Io volevo vivere.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Quintina ma tu prima di ritrovare il sorriso, avevi trovato la forza di chiudere e andare avanti! Avevi scelto te stessa! E il tuo orgoglio ha prevalso su tutto, fino a che non passo questa fase anche io, riuscirò a sorridere di nuovo?
> Che io possa ritrovare il sorriso prima o poi lo so, il problema è come arrivarci.....


avevo letto da qualche parte di una tecnica per dimenticare o per pensare meno a cose che possono fare male ...
appena mi viene in mente te la posto ...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (1 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> avevo letto da qualche parte di una tecnica per dimenticare o per pensare meno a cose che possono fare male ...
> appena mi viene in mente te la posto ...


grazie!


----------



## Andy (1 Novembre 2011)

Ehmmm... scusate ma io non faccio nulla, non parto all'attacco e non voglio strisciare a terra.

Dico solo che ho mandato qualche segnale, che non sono uno stronzo verso nessuno, e che per me la porta è aperta. Per lei.

Perchè, sì sono successe delle cose, ma... gli amanti... me lo ha detto lei... perchè? Per stare sola, allontanarmi, la perdita di un padre?
Un matrimonio andato male? Paura di dirmelo? Non avrei capito? 

Questo dico: ci sono cose che non sono poi così nette, più che non chiare, e tenuto conto che, come dice Quintina, molte volte non si ha bisogno nemmeno di sapere la verità, non so se questo sia il caso.

Perchè prima era *troppo *diverso. Io mi chiedo: la perdita di un genitore a cosa può portare? E l'altro che sta anche male di salute? Ed un matrimonio fallito con un uomo stimabile, che si è dimostrato di essere un mostro?
E se dietro ci fosse questo?

Un giorno fui scemo io. Lei mi disse: *vediamoci, che ti spiego tutto, non preoccuparti, fidati*. Io, accecato dalla rabbia la negai, e le dissi brutte parole. E se avessi ascoltato? Cosa poteva dirmi? Poi lei se la prese, e non mi ha più parlato così.

E poi per Conte: cosa ha lei? Qui posso solo dire una cosa: è bellissima. Lo so, è superficiale, ma è la maledetta verità. Per me conta. Per lei, anche se in genere non è così per i miei gusti. Per lei, perchè è un tutt'uno con la sua persona. Non so spiegarmi. E' monella, capricciosa, ma se non fosse così bella, non avrebbe quel valore che a me piace...

Comunque, ripeto, io sto qui.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehmmm... scusate ma io non faccio nulla, non parto all'attacco e non voglio strisciare a terra.
> 
> Dico solo che ho mandato qualche segnale, che non sono uno stronzo verso nessuno, e che per me la porta è aperta. Per lei.
> 
> ...


Scusa Andy, ma non hai capito cosa volevo dire. Io non ho detto che a volte non c'è bisogno di sapere la verità. Io dico che ci sono casi in cui la verità non la saprai mai, perché loro non te la diranno mai. Ti diranno forse alcune cose spacciandotele per verità, ma tu non saprai mai se quelle sono davvero le risposte alle tue domande. 

L'altra cosa che ti vorrei dire è che quel tipo di persone (persone egoiste, che mentono ogni giorno della loro vita, e che sfruttano e usano gli altri) sanno benissimo cosa fare per riattirarti nelle loro trappole di merda. Tu credi di essere quello che detta le condizioni (ti dici: "eh no, questa volta sarà diverso, questa volta non mi fotti più") perché loro te lo lasciano credere. Ma ogni volta si rivelano peggio di prima.

Inoltre: altro sbaglio enorme che commettono quelli come te o come me quando incontrano uno di questi grandissimi pezzi di merda è quello di cercare giustificazioni al loro comportamento da bastardi. Non accettiamo di dire: E' UN/A BASTARDO/A E SI COMPORTA COSI' PERCHE' E' NELLA SUA NATURA, E' NATO/A COSI' E SEMPRE SARA' COSI'. *NO*: noi dobbiamo trovare delle giustificazioni. Per me era: ha avuto una madre puttana che si faceva sbattere in casa sua mentre il marito non c'era con i figli che dormivano nell'altra stanza (ma in realtà sentivano tutto) e un padre puttaniere che andava in giro per il mondo a sbattersi più troie che poteva. Per te è: la morte del padre, il marito mostro, ecc. ecc............. *STRONZATE*! La verità è che sono dei bastardi! E puoi cercare tutte le giustificazioni del mondo ma niente può giustificare il fatto che ti trattano come delle merde quando invece dovrebbero trattarti con rispetto perché sei il/la loro compagno/a. Quindi: fai come credi: giustificala, ascolta le puttanate che ti propinerà... evidentemente hai bisogno di toccare il fondo prima di capire che una vita così di merda con una persona di merda non ti sta bene. Anch'io non volevo ascoltare nessuno, ogni volta ci tornavo insieme, e ogni volta era peggio. Forse io ho avuto il "culo" (considerando tutto il contesto... perché so benissimo che culo non era ma semmai un'aggravante cosmica) che in mezzo a tutto ciò c'era il fatto delle droghe... Io sapevo che rimanendo con lui avrei continuato a fare quella vita di merda e un giorno forse sarei morta. E forse quello mi ha dato una motivazione in più per dire basta. Ma ti assicuro che anche se nella tua storia non ci sono queste cose di mezzo io riconosco benissimo i meccanismi di dipendenza che si sono instaurati nel vostro rapporto, perché sono gli stessi. Tu sai che lei è una merda, dentro di te lo sai, ma non riesci lo stesso a staccarti da lei. Le mandi i segnali.... perché speri che lei li colga. E poi ricomincerà tutto da capo e tu sarai di nuovo infognato fino al collo. E lei ti deluderà ancora e ti farà soffrire ancora perché sono fatti così. 


Last but not least: ma che cazzo te ne frega se è bellissima??????? La bellezza fisica passa............. Le cose vere sono altre, Andy


Provo tanta pena e tanta rabbia nei tuoi confronti. Ti dico tutte queste cose perché mi ci rivedo e non sai quanto vorrei aver dato retta alle persone che mi dicevano queste cose quando ero io ad essere nelle tue condizioni. Ma so benissimo che la cosa deve partire da te e niente potrà fermarti se tu non vuoi essere fermato


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehmmm... scusate ma io non faccio nulla, non parto all'attacco e non voglio strisciare a terra.
> 
> Dico solo che ho mandato qualche segnale, che non sono uno stronzo verso nessuno, e che per me la porta è aperta. Per lei.
> 
> ...


Andy fammi il piacere....
Se ti dicesse che è stata rapita dagli alieni tu gli crederesti magari nn subito ma comunque eh!

Non  perche nn ti devi fidare di lei ma perche sei troppo preso ..
ascoltala lascia le porte aperte fai come ti pare ma rimani sulla terra ok.. poi  scusa se te lo dico ma secondo me sei una persona molto fragile e predisposta ad essere presa per il culo ....
Sei troppo puro andy....


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2011)

Andy, smettila! Piuttosto che darle una possibilità lobotomizzati, ti ha rovinato troppo e non ha giustificazioni di nessun genere ed il fatto che sia bellissima non conta un cavolo, prima o poi invecchierà e tu avrai a che fare con quella persona che ti ha fatto del male senza essere più strafiga.
Capisco cosa provi, ma lei non è nulla, se non una persona che cerca giustificazioni per fare del male al prossimo.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (1 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Andy, ma non hai capito cosa volevo dire. Io non ho detto che a volte non c'è bisogno di sapere la verità. Io dico che ci sono casi in cui la verità non la saprai mai, perché loro non te la diranno mai. Ti diranno forse alcune cose spacciandotele per verità, ma tu non saprai mai se quelle sono davvero le risposte alle tue domande.
> 
> L'altra cosa che ti vorrei dire è che quel tipo di persone (persone egoiste, che mentono ogni giorno della loro vita, e che sfruttano e usano gli altri) sanno benissimo cosa fare per riattirarti nelle loro trappole di merda. Tu credi di essere quello che detta le condizioni (ti dici: "eh no, questa volta sarà diverso, questa volta non mi fotti più") perché loro te lo lasciano credere. Ma ogni volta si rivelano peggio di prima.
> 
> ...



Quintina grazie di cuore di questo tuo racconto! Ci rileggo tutta la sofferenza e il dolore e la forza di uscirne! Sei l'unica che ha colto il  senso di tutto questo e le vere cause! Hai ragione quando parli di dipendenza e anche del fatto che uscirne dipende solo da noi e che non ascoltiamo nessuno!
Anche io ripenso a tutti i consigli che non ho seguito ma la lucidità l'avevo solo quando ero io a dover fermare le mie amiche! Ieri sera una mi ha ringraziato di non avergli fatto inviare un sms....ma non riesco a gestire me stessa!

Comunque grazie, ancora, ho le lacrime agli occhi, mentre ti scrivo.....un abbraccio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Quintina grazie di cuore di questo tuo racconto! Ci rileggo tutta la sofferenza e il dolore e la forza di uscirne! Sei l'unica che ha colto il  senso di tutto questo e le vere cause! Hai ragione quando parli di dipendenza e anche del fatto che uscirne dipende solo da noi e che non ascoltiamo nessuno!
> Anche io ripenso a tutti i consigli che non ho seguito ma la lucidità l'avevo solo quando ero io a dover fermare le mie amiche! Ieri sera una mi ha ringraziato di non avergli fatto inviare un sms....ma non riesco a gestire me stessa!
> 
> Comunque grazie, ancora, ho le lacrime agli occhi, mentre ti scrivo.....un abbraccio!


non volevo farti piangere... 

io vorrei solo farvi capire che è possibile tirarsene fuori

e vorrei tanto che la gente non perdesse tutti gli anni che ci ho perso io, perché sono anni che nessuno ti rida indietro

soffrite adesso, soffrite tanto, piangete, state male... ubriacatevi... ma tenete duro, non tornate indietro perché poi si ricomincia peggio di prima


----------



## diavoletta_78 (1 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non volevo farti piangere...
> 
> io vorrei solo farvi capire che è possibile tirarsene fuori
> 
> ...


Ne ho persi tanti, troppi di anni anche io già....ci proverò Quintina a tenere duro, da questo momento ci proverò!

Grazie davvero!


----------



## lunaiena (1 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ne ho persi tanti, troppi di anni anche io già....ci proverò Quintina a tenere duro, da questo momento ci proverò!
> 
> Grazie davvero!


Ascolta io nn so davvero cosa sia toccare il fondo perche per mia fortuna sono sempre riuscita a capirlo prima ...
Pensa a quello che hai di buono...
hai un lavoro ...degli amici ....una casa.... e in ogni caso c'è sempre qualcuno che sta peggio di te e che farebbe volentieri a cambio con te credo e con quello che hai ora....
quando hai dei pensieri negativi chiama qualcuno parla con qualcuno del tempo del piu o del meno di qualsiasi cazzata che ti passa per la testa ma fallo in quel momento nn aspettare dopo .....
ok...
Dai su nessuno merita tanto ...
se nn da niente .....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehmmm... scusate ma io non faccio nulla, non parto all'attacco e non voglio strisciare a terra.
> 
> Dico solo che ho mandato qualche segnale, che non sono uno stronzo verso nessuno, e che per me la porta è aperta. Per lei.
> 
> ...


Fammi un piacere amico mio
Leggiti la venere in pelliccia di Masoch...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io, per esperienza, vi dico che certe cose non le capirete mai
> 
> non c'è niente da capire
> 
> ...


non ti posso reputare....


----------



## Ultimo (2 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Andy scusa se mi permetto ma secondo me faresti meglio a starle il più lontano possibile
> 
> Ti ha mentito per anni. Come puoi passarci sopra?


Uhm.... ti rispondo io per lui, scusami andy ma....
Perchè non gli interessa un tubo ragionare!! andy sa tutto!! ma come quando si tradisce, non si vuole ragionare!
Sappiamo sempre tutto a priori. Ma non ci conviene darci dentro di noi le risposte giuste.


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io, per esperienza, vi dico che certe cose non le capirete mai
> 
> non c'è niente da capire
> 
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## Andy (2 Novembre 2011)

sigh... mi sento Paolino Paperino


----------



## tesla (2 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> sigh... mi sento Paolino Paperino


hai solo voglia di smettere di soffrire, ma non ti rendi conto che per lenire questa ferita, andrai incontro a una più grande e profonda fra qualche tempo. resisti, un giorno dopo l'altro, una settimana dopo l'altra, fermo come un sasso.
non mandare i segnali andy, sono boomerang


----------



## Tubarao (2 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> sigh... mi sento Paolino Paperino


Bravo, rimani come lui allora che è un grande, e prima o poi una gnocca alla Paperina la becchi. Se poco poco invece ricapiti nelle grinfie di quella ne esci come Paperoga, che fra tutti i paperi, è quello più strafatto e bordeline.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bravo, rimani come lui allora che è un grande, e prima o poi una gnocca alla Paperina la becchi. Se poco poco invece ricapiti nelle grinfie di quelle ne esci come Paperoga, che fra tutti i paperi, *è quello più strafatto e bordeline*.



volevo invitarlo a farsi una birretta.... penso che mi capirebbe


----------

